# Chicago Gameday XVIII: the aftermath!



## buzz (Oct 14, 2007)

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/godie.jpg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday XVIII Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XVIII is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday XVIII is November 10th.*

To participate, post here with your intent to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made after that point. PM or email me with any questions.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating info about Gameday XVIII. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]

[highlight]ALSO: There will be *no prize drawing* this time around. The schedule has been adjusted accordingly.[/highlight]

[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus). Ask for the "Games Plus" table (or "Delsing," my last name).
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
1. *Burning Wheel*, "The Caves of Chaos vs. The Keep on the Borderlands," buzz, table by whiteboard [highlight]is FULL[/highlight]
2. *D&D/d20*, "By Land and By Sea," Mark, minis table
3. *Qin: the Warring States* [highlight]HAS BEEN CANCELED[/highlight]
4. *WitchCraft*, "Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men," Ninjacat
5. *Dogs in the Vineyard*,"Gate to the Vineyard," Cerebral Paladin
6. *Battlestar Galactica*, "Do or Die," Tekkmage, private room
7. *d20/D&D*, "Bad Men, Full o' Thievery," FCWesel [highlight]is FULL[/highlight]​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*.
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *3:30pm to 8:30pm* (or later)
1. *D&D/d20*, "A Deeper Darkness," Mark, private room [highlight]is FULL[/highlight]
2. *Nebuleon*, "Operation: Obelisk," HinterWelt [highlight]is FULL[/highlight]
3. *It Was a Mutual Decision*, Nev the Deranged, table by whiteboard
4. *Alternity*, "Dark*Matter: Raw Recruits," Trevalon Moonleirion [highlight]is FULL.[/highlight]
5. *D&D*, "Children in Peril!", Orichalcum [highlight]is FULL.[/highlight]
6. *Dread*, "The Hairy-Handed Gent Who Ran Amok in Kent," Pbartender [highlight]is FULL[/highlight]
7. *Call of Cthulhu BRP*, "Release the Hounds!", Yort​

[h2]Event Listings[/h2]
[h3]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h3]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Nev the Deranged
3. Painfully
4. rvalle
5. ...
6. Trevalon Moonleirion
7. Adareth
8. Adareth (Dobe)
9. Pbartender
10. ...


[h3]Slot 1: Morning[/h3]
Morning Game 1: *The Caves of Chaos vs. The Keep on the Borderlands*
Burning Wheel, buzz, table by whiteboard
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/KotB.gif[/imager]
[bq]"Too long have the foul creatures from across the forest ravaged our homes! Too often has our land reeked of their foul stench and the blood of our fallen warriors! Too few are those of us left to stand against the cold steel and dark magicks they power with their all-consuming greed! Let us band together and stop them once and for all!

Yes, by the black blood of Gruumsh! Let us show those putrid humans, elves, and dwarves from the Keep on the Borderlands that the Caves of Chaos is no longer a playground for their adventuring scum! Let us put them to the lash, and grind their bodies under our mighty boots!"

A scenario for the Burning Wheel fantasy RPG. Characters will be provided and rules will be taught. Players should have a fistfull of d6s and a willingness to take the reins from the GM and drive the story in unexpected directions. A love of brutal debate and bloody combat is also helpful, but not required.

Players are welcome to peruse this basic summary of the Burning Wheel rules.[/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged
2. Pbartender
3. GreatLemur
4. AstroCat
5. petenik
[highlight]*This event is full.*[/highlight]


Morning Game 2: *By Land and By Sea*
D&D 3.5/d20 Minis, Mark, minis table
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
[bq]This d20/OGL-based Naval and Mass Combat scenario will allow PCs to control more than just their own characters as their forces either defend or assault the harbor town of Seahorn. There will be players on both sides of the action, pregens provided and any extra rules will be taught on the day, though they should be easily understandable for any D&D/d20/OGL gamer. The winners' PCs will be the main characters in the Slot 2 RPG, the ranks filled by other PCs that survive from both sides of the conflict. Players need not play in both slots but those who do will have the possibility of carrying their same character through from slot 1 to slot 2.[/bq]
1. Keel Tings
2. pucky
3. TeamsterLW
4. Fenril Knight
5. William Ronald
6. ...


Morning Game 3: *The Enemy of My Enemy is... Who?*
Qin: The Warring States, Reidzilla
[highlight]*This event has been canceled.*[/highlight]


Morning Game 4: *Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men*
WitchCraft, Ninjacat
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/roadhouse.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Things are getting bad in the Midwest. Supernatural trouble has been increasing all across the board, with no distinct pattern anyone has been able to detect. It makes for good business at the Roadhouse, so many hunters passing through and in the area that Ellen has to make extra supply orders just to keep up, but the problem is that things seem to be getting worse, not better. When an old friend of the Winchesters calls from Kansas saying there's big trouble on the way, it's the only lead that's available...

Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men is a Unisystem adventure for up to six players in the setting of the CW's "Supernatural" television show. Thirteen pre-generated characters will be available to choose from, including some from the show (sorry, none of the Winchesters are player characters, nor is Ellen.) Unisystem is a simple system to learn and use, needing only 1d10 for all rolls other than damage. No familiarity with the Supernatural tv show is needed -though it might well prove useful. All you need to know is that ghosts, demons, hauntings, possession, etc. are real, and some people fight back against the supernatural. Saving people, hunting things...

If you'd care to choose a character ahead of time, leave a post with your choice on the GD18 sign-up thread. Keep in mind, these descriptions are how the characters appear in the Roadhouse. Many have secrets, things are not always what they seem, and appearances can be deceiving...

View a list of the available characters[/bq]
1. Tofu_Master
2. Der Spot
3. Adareth
4. Adareth (Dobe)
5. ...
6. ...


Morning Game 5: *Gate to the Vineyard*
Dogs in the Vineyard, Cerebral Paladin
[imager]http://www.lumpley.com/games/images/dogsmall.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Gate to the Vineyard, a Dogs in the Vineyard game with pregenerated characters by Adam Strong-Morse. As Dogs in the service of the King of Life, it is your task to maintain the spiritual and moral health of the communities of the Faithful. You have been sent to Gate to the Vineyard, a good-sized town near the borders of the lands of the Faithful. What problems will you find there, and how will you deal with them?

Gate to the Vineyard uses the Dogs in the Vineyard rules. Dogs in the Vineyard is a game with simple rules that is about moral choices and religion. Rules will be taught, and no prior experience or familiarity with the rules is necessary. The game is set in a fictionalized Deseret (the Mormon state that later became Utah), with a strong Western flavor. This game is about morality and making hard choices. It also contains mature themes.[/bq]
1. Tylure
2. grymhild
3. inundator
4. ...


Morning Game 6: *Do or Die*
Battlestar Galactica RPG, Tekkmage, private room
[imager]http://home.comcast.net/~doug.grieco/BSG_Logo_01_270x71.jpg[/imager]
[bq]A group of military survivors left behind on the colony of Tauron after the Cylon attack struggle for their lives. Which is their worst enemy the Cylons or the frigid mountains of thde Tauron wilderness.

This adventure was one of the official BSG adventures at GenCon.[/bq]
1. DMDM24
2. waterdhavian
3. Jade Fire
4. robocad
5. ...
6. ...


Morning Game 7: *Bad Men, Full o' Thievery*
D20/D&D Fantasy Game, FCWesel
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
[bq]“I know you be road weary and all, but if you could spare me half-an-hour”, the Innkeeper said in hushed tones, “I would dearly love to speak with you 'fore you go to bed, quiet-like by ourselves.”

And later... “And now they've gone to robbin' the Way, hiding in the woods beyond Farburough, and out in the wilds west-ward. It's like a bit of the tales of the bad old times, I say. These are, to be sure, bad men, full o' thievery and mischief. It isn't safe on the road, folks lock their doors most tight and we have to keep a watch all round the fence and put a lot o' men on the gates. So, will you help us and clear the dark woods of these ill folk?”

Master Harrig of Blackleaf Inn has approached our heroes, new to the town of Farburough, but with reputations fair and good, to aid the town and do away with a band of “Bad Men, Full o' Thievery.”

Come play a fast-paced session of a d20/D&D fantasy game. Characters will be provided and rules will be taught—all you need bring are some dice and be ready for some heroic fantasy fun!

Four Players.[/bq]
1. Trevalon Moonleirion
2. rvalle
3. Redwind
4. sw3333
[highlight]*This event is full.*[/highlight]


[h3]Slot 2: Afternoon[/h3]
Afternoon Game 1: *A Deeper Darkness*
D&D 3.5/d20, Mark, private room
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Survivors from the harbor battle of Seahorn now must band together to stop a greater threat to the future of them all. Pregens provided, the primary PCs decided by the Slot 1 Naval and Mass Combat battle. Players need not play in both slots but those who do will have the possibility of carrying their same character through from slot 1 to slot 2.[/bq]
1. Keel Tings
2. pucky
3. Shadowchef
4. TeamsterLW
5. Fenril Knight
6. William Ronald
[highlight]*This event is full.*[/highlight]


Afternoon Game 2: *Operation: Obelisk*
Nebuleon, HinterWelt
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/nebuleon.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Detailed mission briefing here
The Merchant Armed Services have been recruited to recover information from an archeological team declared overdue. The following photo was the first view of the probe Iranis sent five years ago. It is of the planet Kierant and its small moon Deikos with the Kiera Second neutron star in the back ground. Not pictured is the partner in the Binary star system, Kiera Prime, a red giant. Kierant is the only viable planet in the system and the Kiera (G-233) system is littered with the remains of her sister planet. Navigation will be dangerous and difficult due to the debris as well as the size of the material ranging from microscopic to planetoids.

Kierant itself is pleasant when not bombarded by meteors or comets. Temperatures range from 0 to 33 degrees Celsius. Most of the planet is covered in a variety of tree and plant life but no indigenous animals. The atmosphere is close to Standard with a rich oxygen balance.

The Iranis probe detected faint radiation readings concurrent with a latent MAM reactor. When closer survey scans revealed mound structures and a possible underground structure, a manned survey team was dispatched by InterStar, the trading and development firm who owned the rights and probe. For the past three years the the team has studied the ruins discovered there and according tot heir last report, believe them to be an outpost of the Thri T'Kree, an ancient race that dominated the Nebuleos in the First Millennium. They were declared overdue on their last check in two days ago. Nine hours ago an emergency beeper went off and the M.A.S. Noble, your ship, is the closest ship to the system.

Pregens (more to come):

Raghi(SGT) Charum Banu (68 K PDF)
Shon Inin, Psi Corps, Telepath
Char Yorn (70K PDF)
[/bq]
1. rvalle
2. petenik
3. Jade Fire
4. gperez1234
5. Adareth
6. Adareth (Dobe)
[highlight]*This event is full.*[/highlight]


Afternoon Game 3: *It Was a Mutual Decision*
It Was a Mutual Decision, Nev the Deranged
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/lover.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Whose fault was it? Anyone's? Who's the bad guy (or gal)? Either? Both?

Is my lover really an inhuman, pest-ridden, murderous, shape-changing monster?

Don't pretend you never asked those questions.

Breaking up isn't hard to do— but staying alive and sane might be a problem.

FURTHER: At least 2 players must be female. More is fine, but 2 is the minimum.

Players need bring nothing but themselves and maybe a little willingness to push their boundaries.[/bq]
1. GregStolze
2. Tylure
3. grymhild
4. ...
5. ...


Afternoon Game 4: *Dark*Matter: Raw Recruits*
Alternity, Trevalon Moonleirion
[imager]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/f/f3/Dark_Matter_Cover.jpg/200px-Dark_Matter_Cover.jpg[/imager]
[bq]"You have each had contact with the private organization known as the Hoffmann Institute. Though the average person knows the Institute as merely a nonprofit think tank (as stated in its PR brochures and on its website), you know it as an organization involved in investigating paranormal activities.

A couple days ago, your association with the Institute changed from "passing familiarity" to "new recruit" when you received a summons to a briefing in the Institute's Chicago office. According to the summons, you're expected to meet with Facility Chief R.A. Patterson at 10 o'clock sharp Friday morning. Looks like your plans for a relaxing weekend are out..."

Come join the fun as 6 rookie agents for the Hoffmann Institute explore reports of an alleged poltergeist haunting and become involved in an ever larger conspiracy. No experience with the system is required, and pre-generated characters will be provided. Familiarity with X-Files-esque conspiracy theories always helpful, but certainly not needed. Rules will be taught.[/bq]
1. Ninjacat
2. Thorindale
3. Kelleris
4. Pvt. Patterson
5. ...
6. ...


Afternoon Game 5: *Children in Peril!*
D&D 3.5, Orichalcum
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
[bq]It is the annual Thaumaturgical Theory Convention, and all the wizards at Lake BurleyGriffon University have gated off for the weekend, leaving their children in the capable hands of the Wands of Wonder Kindergarten staff. Meanwhile, mysterious villains think that this is the perfect opportunity to capture magically talented toddlers for their dark and foul purposes. It's up to the kids to defend their school from the forces of evil! A humorous, light-hearted D&D 3.5 adventure with some dark themes and pre-generated characters. Creativity and willingness to play a child essential.[/bq]
1. Tofu_Master
2. Painfully
3. sw3333
4. Scott_Holst
5. DMDM24
6. Tekkmage
[highlight]*This event is full.*[/highlight]


Afternoon Game 6: *The Hairy-Handed Gent Who Ran Amok in Kent*
Dread, Pbartender
[imager]http://domeier.wikispaces.com/space/showimage/police_full_moon_wt_r_1.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Burglaries Continue, Scotland Yard Baffled
November 10, 1907
Late last night, a burglar broke into a jeweler's shop on Panton Street off Haymarket. Despite a guard dog set by the owner to ward against such intrusion, the vandal burst the door and savagely ransacked the store. The guard dog was viciously killed and mutilated during the burglary. Scotland Yard warns that the burglar himself may be accompanied by a dog or other large animal trained to attack and kill.

Dread is a game of horror and suspense. Those who play it participate in a mutual telling of an original macabre tale. The goal of the game is to sustain the delicate atmosphere that is necessary to produce the hand quivering emotion that lends Dread its name. In play, dice, cards, or other more-traditional randomizers are replaced by a tower of blocks, such as the Jenga® game. When a character attempts a task beyond their capabilities, the tower determines their success--they can succeed by pulling a block, or choose to fail by not pulling. But if the tower falls, their character is removed from the game, never to return. Players prone to martyrdom can mollify this somewhat by deliberately knocking over the tower, resulting in a heroic or dramatic success, despite their character exiting the game.

Dread uses a unique questionnaire method of character creation. The character questionnaire provides the skeleton of a character, suitable for the story or campaign, while the player gets to add the flesh when they answer the questions, thus creating the character they want to play. When signing up, please choose one of the four characters listed below, and follow this link to the characters' questionniares. Read the questionnaire for your character only and answer the questions as completely as possible. Return the answers to your questionnaire no later than November 3rd (one week before the Gameday), by emailing them to me at MWDomeier@gmail.com.[/bq]
1. Cerebral Paladin (Inspector Cyril Cavendish)
2. GreatLemur (Constable Tobias Hopkins)
3. buzz (Father Thomas O'Malley)
4. jhurkman (Commodore Rupert Vaneelkelen)
[highlight]*This event is full.*[/highlight]


Afternoon Game 7: *Release The Hounds!*
Call of Cthulhu (BRP), Yort
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/cocbrp.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Blackwood Detective Agency has been around for nearly a century, and in that time they’ve dealt with some of the strangest, and deadliest, things to ever crawl from…somewhere. So the latest job given to your team in Chicago seems almost benign in comparison, a relatively simple missing person case. Tonight you’re meeting a contact that will hopefully provide a direct link to the missing girl. A direct, straight line in your case with no strange meetings. There are some things out there that you don’t want to meet again, and what are the odds they could be tied up in this little job?

An action packed run through the odd, mean streets of Chicago in the classic Call of Cthulhu system. Four players wanted, multiple characters provided.[/bq]
1. Der Spot
2. waterdhavian
3. FCWesel
4. ...


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 14, 2007)

Sign me up for

Morning game #5

Afternoon game # 5

Thanks!


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome back, Tofu!

Buzz, please sign me up for slot 2, Game 4: Dark*Matter.

Thanks!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 14, 2007)

0) Breakfast.
1) Morning Game #1.

*edit* Please. */edit*


----------



## Cerebral Paladin (Oct 14, 2007)

Please sign me up for Slot 2, Game 6 (Dread).  I lean towards the Inspector, followed by the priest, the commodore, and last the constable, but if somebody else has a strong preference, I'm happy to switch.

Also sign me up for breakfast.

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2007)

Thread not even ten minutes old!



			
				Tofu_Master said:
			
		

> Morning game #5
> Afternoon game # 5





			
				Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Buzz, please sign me up for slot 2, Game 4: Dark*Matter.





			
				Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> 0) Breakfast.
> 1) Morning Game #1.



Done, done, and done.

Woo!


----------



## Thorindale (Oct 14, 2007)

Coudl you please sign me for: 

Morning Game 8: Look, Ma... No hands!!!

Afternoon Game 4: Raw Recruits

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2007)

Cerebral Paladin said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Slot 2, Game 6 (Dread).  I lean towards the Inspector, followed by the priest, the commodore, and last the constable, but if somebody else has a strong preference, I'm happy to switch.
> 
> Also sign me up for breakfast.



Done. The Inspector is yours.



			
				Thorindale said:
			
		

> Coudl you please sign me for:
> 
> Morning Game 8: Look, Ma... No hands!!!
> 
> Afternoon Game 4: Raw Recruits



Done.


----------



## Painfully (Oct 14, 2007)

Am I late? 

Sign me up for slot 1 game 4, and slot 2 game 5.  Thanks!

And breakfast too.


----------



## Orichalcum (Oct 14, 2007)

Please Sign Me Up for Morning Game #8: Look Ma, No Hands.

I'm looking forward to this! --Orichalcum


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 14, 2007)

Burning Wheel in the morning, please, Buzz...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 14, 2007)

Sign me up for game 8, "Look ma, no hands!" in the morning, please.

These characters look too good to pass up.  I just hope I can live up to the exploits of any illustrious former players!


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 15, 2007)

Afternoon, Game #4 please!


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

Painfully said:
			
		

> Sign me up for slot 1 game 4, and slot 2 game 5.  Thanks!
> 
> And breakfast too.





			
				Orichalcum said:
			
		

> Please Sign Me Up for Morning Game #8: Look Ma, No Hands.





			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> Burning Wheel in the morning, please, Buzz..





			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Sign me up for game 8, "Look ma, no hands!" in the morning, please.





			
				Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Afternoon, Game #4 please!



Done!


----------



## Der Spot (Oct 15, 2007)

hopefully here fast enough.  mr buzz, please to be putting me in ninjacat's supernatural game for the morning, and yort's kthulhu for the afternoon.  spooky insane fun!


----------



## GreatLemur (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, awesome.  Way too many good choices, here, but I've really got to try out Burning Wheel and Dread after all the good stuff I've heard about 'em.  Please sign me up for Morning Game 1 and Afternoon Game 6 (as Constable Tobias Hopkins, if possible).

Man, both of those games are filling up fast.  There a lotta indie love on EN World, clearly.


----------



## GregStolze (Oct 15, 2007)

Ooh, please sign me up for "Mutual Decision."

-G.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmm, sign me up for Morning Game 8 and Afternoon Game 4, please.

Man, it's been a while since the last one!  I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## sw3333 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Buzz. Please sign me up in the afternoon for Game 5: Children in Peril! I am willing to play  child.


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi-

Sign me up for:

Afternoon Game 5: Children in Peril!
D&D 3.5, Orichalcum


I think I'll play a Radical Ed type character for this game. What time in the afternoon is this game going to start? 

thanks

Scott


----------



## Tekkmage (Oct 15, 2007)

*Sign up*

Buzz,
Please sign 
DMDM24 up for Battlestar
and
DMDM24 and myself up for
Afternoon Game 5: Children in Peril!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

I may be too late already...but if there's still a spot open in the "Children in Peril" game (afternoon game #5) I would like to claim it.

If not, I guess I'll bug Troy in the Cthulu madness (afternoon game #7)

Thanks, Buzz!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Hmm, sign me up for Morning Game 8





			
				Orichalcum said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to this! --Orichalcum





			
				Thorindale said:
			
		

> Coudl you please sign me for: Morning Game 8: Look, Ma... No hands!!!



Welcome aboard!


			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Sign me up for game 8, "Look ma, no hands!" in the morning, please.
> 
> These characters look too good to pass up. I just hope I can live up to the exploits of any illustrious former players!



Oh, there's some high standards, I tell ya...there will probably be less un-pimping this time around, though.


Paging rvalle...only two spots left.


----------



## rvalle (Oct 15, 2007)

Please sign me up for :

Morning Game 8: Look, Ma... No hands!!!
D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42


Now I'll hunt around for something for the afternoon games...

rv


----------



## rvalle (Oct 15, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard!
> Oh, there's some high standards, I tell ya...there will probably be less un-pimping this time around, though.
> 
> 
> Paging rvalle...only two spots left.




Thanks!

Had to go to the in-laws for my wife's birthday. I actually meant to send Buzz an email begging him to hold a slot for me in your game and I'd take a chance on getting something late for the afternoon game. I forgot to send it before we took off today. 

All's good though. The Master Chef shall cook again!!!

rv


----------



## rvalle (Oct 15, 2007)

and...

Afternoon Game 2: Operation: Obelisk
Nebuleon, HinterWelt

please.


Thanks!!!

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Had to go to the in-laws for my wife's birthday. I actually meant to send Buzz an email begging him to hold a slot for me in your game and I'd take a chance on getting something late for the afternoon game. I forgot to send it before we took off today.
> 
> ...



hehehe...glad to have you back!

I was a little nervous there for a bit.  Can't have the halfling twins without you, man!


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

Der Spot said:
			
		

> hopefully here fast enough.  mr buzz, please to be putting me in ninjacat's supernatural game for the morning, and yort's kthulhu for the afternoon.  spooky insane fun!



Done!


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Oh, awesome.  Way too many good choices, here, but I've really got to try out Burning Wheel and Dread after all the good stuff I've heard about 'em.  Please sign me up for Morning Game 1 and Afternoon Game 6 (as Constable Tobias Hopkins, if possible).



Done and done, Constable.



			
				GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Man, both of those games are filling up fast.  There a lotta indie love on EN World, clearly.



Group hug!


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

GregStolze said:
			
		

> Ooh, please sign me up for "Mutual Decision."
> 
> -G.



Done. Welcome to ENWorld, Mr. Stolze.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Hmm, sign me up for Morning Game 8 and Afternoon Game 4, please.





			
				sw3333 said:
			
		

> Hi Buzz. Please sign me up in the afternoon for Game 5: Children in Peril! I am willing to play child





			
				Tekkmage said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> Please sign
> DMDM24 up for Battlestar
> and
> ...



All: done.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

Scott_Holst said:
			
		

> Sign me up for:
> 
> Afternoon Game 5: Children in Peril!
> D&D 3.5, Orichalcum



Done.



			
				Scott_Holst said:
			
		

> I think I'll play a Radical Ed type character for this game. What time in the afternoon is this game going to start?



All afternoon games start at 3:30pm.

Is this your first Chicago Gameday, Scott? If so, welcome!


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I may be too late already...but if there's still a spot open in the "Children in Peril" game (afternoon game #5) I would like to claim it.
> 
> If not, I guess I'll bug Troy in the Cthulu madness (afternoon game #7)
> 
> Thanks, Buzz!



"Children in Peril" did indeed fill up, so you're in Troy's event. Kay?

Aside: Kudos to first-time Chicago Gameday GM Orichalcum for winning the _First Event What Filled Up_ award!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

Orichalcum said:
			
		

> Please Sign Me Up for Morning Game #8: Look Ma, No Hands.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this! --Orichalcum



Just curious...are you really in New York or just have an outdated location?


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for :
> 
> Morning Game 8: Look, Ma... No hands!!!
> D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42
> ...



Locked, loaded.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> "Children in Peril" did indeed fill up, so you're in Troy's event. Kay?
> 
> Aside: Kudos to first-time Chicago Gameday GM Orichalcum for winning the _First Event What Filled Up_ award!



Well, that's too bad for Troy...(but yeah, that's totally fine.)

And technically, isn't that award called the _First Event What Got Full Award_?

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

*Note about the lunch break*

As Gameday vets may have noticed, without the prize drawing on the schedule our two event slots jam up against the lunch break. Ergo, I'd ask our morning GMs to be mindful of not running long.

Yes, Rob, I'm looking at you.   

So, be kind and rewind... or, uh, end no later than 2:30pm. Better yet, shoot for ending by 2pm, thereby gaining the last thirty minutes as an event buffer.

Afternoon GMs, otoh, can do whatever they want. Jerks.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> And technically, isn't that award called the _First Event What Got Full Award_?



I sit corrected.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Yes, Rob, I'm looking at you.



Wha???  Well, I _never_...

Wait, no...that's not right.

I pretty much always.

Carry on.  (I'll do my best, but I make no promises.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I sit corrected.



BOOYAH! (I couldn't let the first page pass without it...)


----------



## Axegrrl (Oct 15, 2007)

The first GameDay in toooo long that I want to go to, have games picked out, and all...

...and it's the same weekend as WindyCon.   

And while we haven't gone to Windy in years, this year there's a memorial we need to go to.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

Axegrrl said:
			
		

> And while we haven't gone to Windy in years, this year there's a memorial we need to go to.



Stink! Sorry, A. 

Next time, then!


----------



## petenik (Oct 15, 2007)

If you'd be so kind, sign me up for Morning Game 4 and Afternoon Game 2.

Thanks,
Pete

P.S.  GregStolze, if you by chance happen to travel to Gameday with a trunk full of copies of softcover Reign, there's one guaranteed sale.

P.P.S.  Buzz, for the next Gameday, can you have a few people decide to NOT run an interesting game?  Sheesh!  It makes it hard for me to choose which ones to play.  Very many thanks!


----------



## Yort (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey all, happy to see a few openings. Kinda new for me.

I'd like to sign up for TracerBullet's morning game, Slot 8. If he's playing in my afternoon game, I need to get a pre-emptive strike in.

Thanks.


----------



## AstroCat (Oct 15, 2007)

Sign me up for:

Morning Game 1: The Caves of Chaos vs. The Keep on the Borderlands
Burning Wheel, buzz, table by whiteboard

Thanks!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 15, 2007)

Buzz,

Please sign me up for:

    * Slot 1: Morning events from 9:30am to 2:30pm

          6. Dogs in the Vineyard,"Gate to the Vineyard," Cerebral Paladin

and

   * Slot 2: Afternoon events from 3:30pm to 8:30pm (or later)

          6. Dread, "The Hairy-Handed Gent Who Ran Amok in Kent," Pbartender


Thanks!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Ninjacat. Look forward to another eposide together. I'll pick up Leanne, again, if you'd prefer. Or, perhaps, I should be Arlene.  Whichever way - I'll be happy  !!! YOU pick!


                                                                                    - Tofu


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Buzz sign me up for Game 7: Call of Cthulhu BRP, "Release the Hounds!" in the afternoon.  Not sure of what Morning game to pick.  I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 15, 2007)

To the poor saps  lucky players in my afternoon Dark*Matter game...


Do you prefer d20 Modern, or do you want to be wild and crazy, and do this with Alternity rules?  I'd totally be able to make up rules summaries for those unfamiliar with Alternity.

I'm happy either way, I'd just like to know so I can start preparing one way or another.


----------



## Keel Tings (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello everyone! This my first time posting. You guys might remember me as pvt pattersons guest: Jay or as "The Princess" Please sign me up for the morning Game 8: Look, Ma... No hands!!! D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 Please, Please oh Pretty Please!


----------



## Keel Tings (Oct 15, 2007)

And now for my next trick... my SECOND post! D'oh I reread the replies and saw that Yort snuck in there ahead of me so im going to change to 
Morning game 2
Afternoon game 1


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Oct 15, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> 
> All afternoon games start at 3:30pm.
> ...




Hi Buzz-

Well, the stars are right this time to particapate in the upcoming Games day. Its late afternoon (I work nights) and the Module that I am in looks interesting.

Looking forward to Nov 10th!


Scott


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 15, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> * Slot 2: Afternoon events from 3:30pm to 8:30pm (or later)
> 
> 6. Dread, "The Hairy-Handed Gent Who Ran Amok in Kent," Pbartender
> 
> ...




That makes me *Commodore Rupert Vaneelkelen* for the game.  I wonder if I'll be needing my ship for game?


----------



## pucky (Oct 15, 2007)

*Sign me up*

Please sign me up for:
Breakfast
By land & by sea (morning)
A deeper darkness (afternoon)

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay... petenik, Yort, AstroCat, Barendd Nobeard, waterdhavian, Keel Tings... Done!

And, Keel Tings, welcome to the boards. 

"LOOK, MA! NO HANDS!!!" and "The Hairy-Handed Gent Who Ran Amok in Kent" are now full.

EDIT: Added pucky, too.


----------



## rvalle (Oct 15, 2007)

So that I avoid McDeath please sign me up for the Breakfast. Less sleep but better food.  

rv


----------



## bigznak (Oct 15, 2007)

Buzz,

Please sign me up for 

Breakfast
Morning - Game 1 The caves of chaos vs. the keep on the borderlands, Burning wheel
Afternoon - Game 8 The muster of Morach Tor, Black Company d20

See you all in a couple weeks,
Bigznak


----------



## socpsychguy (Oct 15, 2007)

Why don't you give me

Slot 1: (6) Dogs
Slot 2: Release the Hounds!


Wow, a canine themed day for me!


Paul
(socpsychguy)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> So that I avoid McDeath please sign me up for the Breakfast. Less sleep but better food.
> 
> rv



Wilimac says, "Good choice....oooh, shiny!"


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yort said:
			
		

> Hey all, happy to see a few openings. Kinda new for me.
> 
> I'd like to sign up for TracerBullet's morning game, Slot 8. If he's playing in my afternoon game, I need to get a pre-emptive strike in.
> 
> Thanks.



Hey, I remember you!

Welcome aboard, Troy.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

Keel Tings said:
			
		

> "The Princess"



I'll make sure she's in good hands...

hehehe...war paint.  Ah, good times.


----------



## Orichalcum (Oct 15, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Just curious...are you really in New York or just have an outdated location?




Oh, sorry, yeah, I haven't switched my location since we moved two years ago. I'm in River North these days.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2007)

Orichalcum said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, yeah, I haven't switched my location since we moved two years ago. I'm in River North these days.



Ah...cool.

There just would've been all this pressure in running a game for someone coming in from New York.

Thankfully, now, I can just run a crappy game as normal.  (Phew!)


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

rvalle, bigznak, socpsychguy: Done!

FYI, I trimmed down Ninjacat's event description a bit. I think the initial post is hitting some sort of length limit, as ENWorld is throwing me weird errors whenever I try to update it now. Ninjacat, let me know if I cut out anything critical.

And, it's not your description that is at fault; it's the whole first post. I just figured I could start with your event since it was the wordiest.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, and the following events are now full:

Morning Game 1: The Caves of Chaos vs. The Keep on the Borderlands
Afternoon Game 7: Release The Hounds!


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 15, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> To the poor saps  lucky players in my afternoon Dark*Matter game...
> 
> 
> Do you prefer d20 Modern, or do you want to be wild and crazy, and do this with Alternity rules?  I'd totally be able to make up rules summaries for those unfamiliar with Alternity.
> ...




Either will do as they are both equally broken.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 15, 2007)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Either will do as they are both equally broken.




Hee.

Trev, I'll second that "either"... ..since I don't know either, hah! I have vague d20 knowledge, of course, but since I only play M&M, I only know the streamlined rules...


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

I say go _Alternity_, as _Alternity_ can always use more love.

But I ain't a player, so there.


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, I think I am ready to pick something for the morning.  I'm gonna go with Slot 7. Battlestar Galactica, "Do or Die," with Tekkmage at the helm.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 15, 2007)

You know what, I'll count your vote for half since you're not actually playing, buzz.   


At this point I'm leaning slightly more towards doing this Alternity style then.  Barring any vehement objections from the other players in my game, buzz, please change the TBA of game system to Alternity, and include a note somewhere that rules will be taught.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 15, 2007)

Please sign Laurie and I up for Ninjacat's Witchcraft game.

And please sign Laurie up for Nev's It Was a Mutual Decision game.

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> At this point I'm leaning slightly more towards doing this Alternity style then.  Barring any vehement objections from the other players in my game, buzz, please change the TBA of game system to Alternity, and include a note somewhere that rules will be taught.



Done. I also changed the event title to "Dark*Matter: Raw Recruits," so people are still aware of the setting (since that seems to be a draw). Let me know if you'd prefer otherwise.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I am ready to pick something for the morning.  I'm gonna go with Slot 7. Battlestar Galactica, "Do or Die," with Tekkmage at the helm.



Survey says... Done!


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Please sign Laurie and I up for Ninjacat's Witchcraft game.
> 
> And please sign Laurie up for Nev's It Was a Mutual Decision game.
> 
> Thanks



Done.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 15, 2007)

Man, I thought it was cool landing Greg Stolze as my first player, but then I saw *Laurie* is playing, and I couldn't believe it! *g*

"Keel Tings"... the MMORPGer mating call! (as in, "We go keel tings, yesch?") Nice.

Thanks again, Buzz, for finding an appropriate pic for my game. Youdaman.


----------



## Shadowbane2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello! I'd like:

Slot 0: breakfast
Slot 1: By Land and by Sea
Slot 2: Dark Matter: Raw Recruits

...Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2007)

Shadowbane2 said:
			
		

> Hello! I'd like:
> 
> Slot 0: breakfast
> Slot 1: By Land and by Sea
> ...



Done. w00t!

BTW, Pvt. Patterson also signed up via me, as he's having problems with his ENWorld account.


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Thanks again, Buzz, for finding an appropriate pic for my game. Youdaman.



Don't thank me, citizen. Thank our Google overlords!


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 16, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> FYI, I trimmed down Ninjacat's event description a bit. I think the initial post is hitting some sort of length limit, as ENWorld is throwing me weird errors whenever I try to update it now. Ninjacat, let me know if I cut out anything critical.
> 
> And, it's not your description that is at fault; it's the whole first post. I just figured I could start with your event since it was the wordiest.




*snicker*

Me, wordy? Please, I'm inordinately verbose at a minimum.   

The trim is fine, probably an improvement, and if needed, I can do the character list as another post, just link to it like we did last time. I just wanted them included at the initial sign-up since we were having the "Go Live At Five" routine this time around. Lemme know if you wanna trim the characters off; a cut&paste post is easy.


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> The trim is fine, probably an improvement, and if needed, I can do the character list as another post, just link to it like we did last time. I just wanted them included at the initial sign-up since we were having the "Go Live At Five" routine this time around. Lemme know if you wanna trim the characters off; a cut&paste post is easy.



I think we're good for now. If the error pops up again, we'll deal with it.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 16, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Man, I thought it was cool landing Greg Stolze as my first player, but then I saw *Laurie* is playing, and I couldn't believe it! *g*




And she's honoring you with her presence on her birthday weekend no less.   

Just don't tell her I told you.


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2007)

Man, and here I thought all the events were going to fill up on day one!

There must just have been something magic about GD17.


----------



## Jade Fire (Oct 17, 2007)

Sign me up for;

     Morning: Battlestar Galactica, "Do or Die," Tekkmage, private room

     Afternoon: Operation: Obelisk Nebuleon, HinterWelt



The last game day was a great experience, and looking for to another great one.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2007)

Jade Fire said:
			
		

> Sign me up for;
> Morning: Battlestar Galactica, "Do or Die," Tekkmage, private room
> Afternoon: Operation: Obelisk Nebuleon, HinterWelt



Done!



			
				Jade Fire said:
			
		

> The last game day was a great experience, and looking for to another great one.



Booyah!

BTW, "Raw Recruits" is now full.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 17, 2007)

MY event?  Full?

Man. I didn't think Alternity would sell well, but this is gonna be a blast.  

Players, there are a number of PDFs I've seen online (legally, too, I think, but juuust in case there's copyright issues, I won't post links here) of Fast-Play rules for Alternity.  I encourage you to check them out, if you're interested in getting a heads up on the rules, but it's by no means required.  And really, the rules aren't that difficult to grasp--it's got a core mechanic that resovles most things.

If you see a Dark*Matter fast play, the pre-generated characters in it are what I'm basing the pregens on, so you can have a decent idea of what's  going on character wise.  Names, some skills, equipment, and backgrounds are subject to change.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Players, there are a number of PDFs I've seen online (legally, too, I think, but juuust in case there's copyright issues, I won't post links here) of Fast-Play rules for Alternity.  I encourage you to check them out, if you're interested in getting a heads up on the rules, but it's by no means required.  And really, the rules aren't that difficult to grasp--it's got a core mechanic that resovles most things.



I linked the system name in Jason's event description to http://www.alternityrpg.net, a great source for all things _Alternity_.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 17, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I linked the system name in Jason's event description to http://www.alternity.net, a great source for all things _Alternity_.




buzz, you're a pro.  A gentleman and a scholar.

And a man whom I'm sure I've helped lose sanity points from my presence in his games.  Ginny Weasley and Penn-Kelly the Waitress come to mind when speaking of such SAN loss.


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 17, 2007)

check the link, i think you want it to be Alternity*RPG*.net


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2007)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> check the link, i think you want it to be Alternity*RPG*.net



That's what I get for flying blind behind my work's firewall. Fixed!

Thanks, w.


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 18, 2007)

Always happy to help.  Has the poster/ad been created yet?  I'll post a few up at my university if they're out.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2007)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Always happy to help.  Has the poster/ad been created yet?  I'll post a few up at my university if they're out.



Floyd?


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmm...It looks like 28 players each signed up for the morning and afternoon slots after a week. What did we have last time? 36 maybe? Hasn't the Fall GD always had a lighter attendance?

Not looking to start a negative vibe, I'm just curious.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 20, 2007)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hmm...It looks like 28 players each signed up for the morning and afternoon slots after a week. What did we have last time? 36 maybe? Hasn't the Fall GD always had a lighter attendance?
> 
> Not looking to start a negative vibe, I'm just curious.




I think it generally does.  School, work, and the quickly approaching holiday season, not to mention perhaps even college football might keep some people away.


----------



## buzz (Oct 22, 2007)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Not looking to start a negative vibe, I'm just curious.



Last Gameday (XVII) saw 44 people signed up in advance. No-shows and walk-ins about balanced it out. Gameday XVI had 35 registered folk, who pretty much all showed up. XV had about the same number, XIV and XIII had about 40 each.

I'm guessing that XVII was just a really good date for a large number of people, ergo a bit of an anomaly. What we're seeing now is really about par for every other Gameday, IIRC. I'm fully expecting a mad rush closer to the 10th.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Trev...just thought I'd draw your attention to this thread.

*cough*


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 22, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey Trev...just thought I'd draw your attention to this thread.
> 
> *cough*




Thanks, my friend.  I chimed in over there.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, Curt, do you know if you're going to have the new _Supernatural_ game from Margaret Weis Productions available by GameDay? At GenCon their booth said they were "hoping for a late October release", but they didn't really know for sure. (Not that these things are ever sure until they're actually on the shelf, of course.)


----------



## Tylure (Oct 23, 2007)

I would like to sign up for Game 6 (Dogs in the Vinyard) in the morning and game 3 (It Was A Mutual Decision...) in the afternoon.


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2007)

Tylure said:
			
		

> I would like to sign up for Game 6 (Dogs in the Vinyard) in the morning and game 3 (It Was A Mutual Decision...) in the afternoon.



Added!

Welcome to Gameday, Tylure, and welcome to ENWorld.


----------



## bigznak (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Job sucks...*

Buzz, 

I am sorry but I am going to have to withdraw from both of my games... i won't be able to make it this Games Day....My boss needs me to work on that Sat. and Sun.

I should call in Dead, but I kind of like my job.

Sorry again

Chris "bigznak" Zank


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2007)

bigznak said:
			
		

> I am sorry but I am going to have to withdraw from both of my games... i won't be able to make it this Games Day....My boss needs me to work on that Sat. and Sun.
> 
> I should call in Dead, but I kind of like my job.



No sweat, Chris. Life happens. And, really, no job = no gaming swag. That'd suck!

FYI, there's now an open seat in my _Burning Wheel_ game.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 24, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Hey, Curt, do you know if you're going to have the new _Supernatural_ game from Margaret Weis Productions available by GameDay? At GenCon their booth said they were "hoping for a late October release", but they didn't really know for sure. (Not that these things are ever sure until they're actually on the shelf, of course.)




Hey Ninja...

SUPERNATURAL will in no way, shape or form be out by Game Day. At this point I would be surprised if they make Christmas. This is mainly due to the the fact that they had to drop everything for DRAGONLANCE in order to get out the last few books they had set-up for that before they are unable to do so due to the WOTC licensing thing.

Sorry for the bad news...


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 24, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Floyd?




Hey Buzz. 

Sorry, real life has taken over...including a complete meltdown of a motherboard and HDD on my desktop (just recently replaced).

I would say someone else can step up and do a poster, I think Kent said he was up for doing one.

Have a great Game Day to one and all...


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Have a great Game Day to one and all...



Floyd, you gonna come play?


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2007)

For those playing in or considering the Burning Wheel event, I've added a link to a basic summary of the rules in the event summary.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 24, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I would say someone else can step up and do a poster, I think Kent said he was up for doing one.



If someone gets it made, I'll print them up and get them over to Games Plus...

My poster skills are lacking, otherwise I'd do it myself.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, buzz, not that it's tremendously important, but this thread always can use bumps....


sign me up for breakfast, if you would, good sir.


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> If someone gets it made, I'll print them up and get them over to Games Plus...
> 
> My poster skills are lacking, otherwise I'd do it myself.



I can try and whip one together in the next few days, though others are also welcome to try their hand at it. Just remember that it should be readable from at least twelve feet away.


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Oh, buzz, not that it's tremendously important, but this thread always can use bumps....
> 
> 
> sign me up for breakfast, if you would, good sir.



Done!

FYI, I'm again running into the bug that prevents the first post from being updated due to length. Be aware that it may need to get edited down. I can probably remove the images before having to edit any event descriptions.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 24, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I can try and whip one together in the next few days, though others are also welcome to try their hand at it. Just remember that it should be readable from at least twelve feet away.




You should use the "My Demon Lover" poster. If Nick from Family Ties can't draw a crowd...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 24, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Sorry, real life has taken over...including a complete meltdown of a motherboard and HDD on my desktop (just recently replaced).
> 
> I would say someone else can step up and do a poster, I think Kent said he was up for doing one.




It might take me a few weeks, but I could modify the one I did last time:


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 24, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> It might take me a few weeks, but I could modify the one I did last time:



hehehe...ah, Kent.  You crack me, so consistently, up.


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> It might take me a few weeks, but I could modify the one I did last time:



If you could have that ready by Nov 12th, that'd be great.


----------



## Mark (Oct 25, 2007)

Does that mean you are actually making the poster, Kent, but joking about the time it will take?  I could throw something together in a pinch but it would likely not display the same loving care and DNA our friend from the north would provide.

Buzz - Could you add a post here that includes the text you want on the poster?  Not just a description of what you want but the actual text?


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 25, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> SUPERNATURAL will in no way, shape or form be out by Game Day. At this point I would be surprised if they make Christmas.
> 
> Sorry for the bad news...




Darn WotC. *shakes fist*

Thanks for letting me know!



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> FYI, I'm again running into the bug that prevents the first post from being updated due to length. Be aware that it may need to get edited down. I can probably remove the images before having to edit any event descriptions.




Eeek. Buzz, feel free to trim the character descriptions off my event. In fact, please DO trim them; I'll just re-post them here. If a link can be added to my event's  description, great, but it's not NEEDED. The four players I currently have all know which character they want to play, so the link would only be a guide for any future sign-ups filling the last two seats.

(post to follow)


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 25, 2007)

*"Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men" Characters*

The following list of characters will be available in my Supernatural/WitchCraft event. If any player cares to choose a character ahead of time, leave a post with your choice here on the GD18 sign-up thread. Keep in mind, these descriptions are how the characters appear in the Roadhouse. Many have secrets, things are not always what they seem, and appearances can be deceiving...

Arlo (Arlene), a burly biker, wanted by the Feds & an expert at hunting werewolves
Ash, a.k.a. "Dr. Badass", resident of the Roadhouse & a computer genius
Bobby Singer, of Singer's Salvage Yard, an expert on demons & the paranormal
Brian O'Boyle, a priest who lost his parish, he now hunts demons
Chris Booker, a 23 year old junior hunter, raised by one parent to avenge the others death
Erin (Aaron) Booker, Chris' mother (father), her husband sacrificed himself to save her
Jess Martin, an Army Brat with a mix of hunter-appropriate skills & abilities
Jo Harvelle, Ellen's daughter, determined to follow in her hunter father's footsteps
Jonas (Janelle) LeFleur, a New Orleans Voudon with a unique knowledge of ghosts
KC Carter, quietly driven by revenge, rumor has it KC used to be a cop, years ago
Leanne Leighton, a quiet, perceptive woman with uncanny instincts for the paranormal
Missouri Moseley, a  psychic from the Winchesters' hometown of Lawrence, Kansas
Rivertree, a Native American shaman with unique connections to the spirits of nature


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 25, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Floyd, you gonna come play?




Nope. Got no plans to attend. Thanks for askin' though. Maybe next time. I do look forward to hearin' some stories ala an after-action-report.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 25, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me know!




Glad to help, Ninja.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 25, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done!
> 
> FYI, I'm again running into the bug that prevents the first post from being updated due to length. Be aware that it may need to get edited down. I can probably remove the images before having to edit any event descriptions.




The middle paragraph of my event description can be cut...

_"Dread is a game of horror and suspense. Those who play it participate in a mutual telling of an original macabre tale. The goal of the game is to sustain the delicate atmosphere that is necessary to produce the hand quivering emotion that lends Dread its name. In play, dice, cards, or other more-traditional randomizers are replaced by a tower of blocks, such as the Jenga® game. When a character attempts a task beyond their capabilities, the tower determines their success--they can succeed by pulling a block, or choose to fail by not pulling. But if the tower falls, their character is removed from the game, never to return. Players prone to martyrdom can mollify this somewhat by deliberately knocking over the tower, resulting in a heroic or dramatic success, despite their character exiting the game."_

...Especially since the event is currently full, and there's a link to the game's website with the same paragraph, verbatim.


----------



## buzz (Oct 25, 2007)

Mark said:
			
		

> Buzz - Could you add a post here that includes the text you want on the poster?  Not just a description of what you want but the actual text?



For reference, here's the poster from XV. Other than the date and the games listed, this is pretty much what needs to be on the poster.

I can get more specific later tonight, if need be.


----------



## buzz (Oct 25, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Eeek. Buzz, feel free to trim the character descriptions off my event.





			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> The middle paragraph of my event description can be cut...



Thanks, guys. I will keep this in mind should the error crop up again.


----------



## Yort (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Buzz,

Late night dinner plans have developed for the wife and I the Friday before Gameday, and instead of risking a repeat of my last Gameday tardiness I'm going to pull out of the morning session of gaming now. Better to try for a possible walk in for Gameday instead of letting another group down. Plus, my afternoon group may expect coherency from their GM. Those who don't know me, at least.

Sorry for the late bow out, Rob. I'll give you an extra hit point and sanity point for the afternoon Cthulhu event by way of compensation. Of course, I'll tear them from you in a bloody, terrifying fashion, but that's the game's fault not mine.


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2007)

Yort said:
			
		

> Late night dinner plans have developed for the wife and I the Friday before Gameday, and instead of risking a repeat of my last Gameday tardiness I'm going to pull out of the morning session of gaming now. Better to try for a possible walk in for Gameday instead of letting another group down. Plus, my afternoon group may expect coherency from their GM. Those who don't know me, at least.



No worries, Troy. Done!

That opens up a seat in Rob's game, folks.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning Game 1: The Caves of Chaos vs. The Keep on the Borderlands
Burning Wheel, buzz, table by whiteboard


Though I saw this fill up earlier but if it's open, sign me up. I've been trying to try Burning Wheel but between three or five other systems, just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2007)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Morning Game 1: The Caves of Chaos vs. The Keep on the Borderlands
> Burning Wheel, buzz, table by whiteboard



Added! It is an honor, sir.


----------



## grymhild (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning - Game 6 - Gate to the Vinyard

Afternoon - Game 3 - It Was a Mutual Decision

~Shannon


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2007)

grymhild said:
			
		

> Morning - Game 6 - Gate to the Vinyard
> 
> Afternoon - Game 3 - It Was a Mutual Decision
> 
> ~Shannon



Done! Welcome to Gameday, and welcome to ENWorld.


----------



## gperez1234 (Oct 26, 2007)

please sign me up for morning game 8  and afternoon game 2 operation obelisk.

                                  thanks,


                                              george


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2007)

gperez1234 said:
			
		

> please sign me up for morning game 8  and afternoon game 2 operation obelisk.



Done! Rob, you're full-up in the morning again.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 26, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done! Rob, you're full-up in the morning again.



Sweet!


			
				gperez1234 said:
			
		

> please sign me up for morning game 8 and afternoon game 2 operation obelisk.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> george



Welcome back, George!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn. Now I've got *too many* ladies. Where my brothas at?


----------



## Cerebral Paladin (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a question for my Dogs players:   Barendd Nobeard, socpsychguy, Tylure, and grymhild.  What is your familiarity with Dogs in the Vineyard?  Would my posting a quick rules summary (and maybe an example) be helpful?  What about a setting overview?  I'm happy to do so if people are new to the game, but if you have read the rules or played before, I'll skip the work.  Let me know.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 27, 2007)

Hate to do this Buzz, but Laurie and I can't make it this time. All of our trusted sitters are booked or busy.


----------



## buzz (Oct 28, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Hate to do this Buzz, but Laurie and I can't make it this time. All of our trusted sitters are booked or busy.



Well, you've won the "First Event To Be Canceled" award, at least. 

Sorry to hear it; I've removed your and Laurie's signups from the roster. Next time!


----------



## Mark (Oct 28, 2007)

I was still waiting to hear if Kent was actually doing the poster or not.  Any word on this.


----------



## buzz (Oct 28, 2007)

I think Kent was just kiddin'.

Here's two quickie posters, one color and one B&W.

Color (1.27 MB)
B&W (996 KB)


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 28, 2007)

Hm. Well, I guess the ratio is better now... =\


----------



## Mark (Oct 28, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I think Kent was just kiddin'.





Hard to tell with that one, sometimes.  The farce is strong in him.




			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Here's two quickie posters, one color and one B&W.
> 
> Color (1.27 MB)
> B&W (996 KB)





Yup.  Those look like they'd do the trick just fine.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry I did not reply sooner but I've not been on the boards much lately..  That poster stretched the very limits of my artistic abilities (I'm not kidding), so it's better to use Buzz's poster.

And I need to bow out of this gameday as a player.  My "Red Hand of Doom" group has decided to play on Sat. Nov. 10 and I don't want to miss the exciting conclusion of that adventure.  (We were going to play in December, but some people in the group just couldn't wait that long.)

I am bummed that I am going to miss a gameday, and double-bummed that I am going to miss two great games I have been wanting to play ever since I first heard about them: Dread and Dogs in the Vineyard.  If only I had bothered to learn that _Clone_ spell when I had the chance.  Maybe I'll bring a six-shooter and a Jenga tower to the Red Hand of Doom game to assuage my tears....


Anyway, have fun!  I will be thinking of you as the Red Hand of Doom slaughters our party!


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> And I need to bow out of this gameday as a player.  My "Red Hand of Doom" group has decided to play on Sat. Nov. 10 and I don't want to miss the exciting conclusion of that adventure.  (We were going to play in December, but some people in the group just couldn't wait that long.)



Stink! Well, catch you next time, Kent.  :\ 

Okay, there's now a seat open in both the morning DitV event and the afternoon Dread event.

Man, and here we were all paranoid about not having enough seats/events! I guess the upside is that we'll have ample room for walk-ins.

BTW, remember that [highlight]GMs have until EOD Sunday Nov 4th to cancel their event if they so choose.[/highlight] Schedule is locked after that point.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 30, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I think Kent was just kiddin'.
> 
> Here's two quickie posters, one color and one B&W.
> 
> ...



I'll try to get a bunch of these over to Games Plus today...


			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Anyway, have fun! I will be thinking of you as the Red Hand of Doom slaughters our party!



We'll miss you, Kent.

And as someone who has read through Red Hand of Doom (I hope to run it someday), good luck!  You're in for a tough fight...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 30, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> EOD



Ok...it's bugging me.  What's EOD?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 30, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ok...it's bugging me.  What's EOD?




End of Day


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 30, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> End of Day



Oi...

I feel stupid.

Probably because I am.


----------



## HinterWelt (Oct 30, 2007)

To be clear, no prizes this game day right? I was going to bring a Squirrel Attack! the Board Game but I will skip it if the prizes are canceled.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 30, 2007)

Because I felt like it...I made a little poster for my event.  Behold!


----------



## buzz (Oct 31, 2007)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> To be clear, no prizes this game day right? I was going to bring a Squirrel Attack! the Board Game but I will skip it if the prizes are canceled.



There's no prize drawing, true. However, if you'd like to bring something as a table prize for your event, or just promotional swag, you are more than welcome to.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok, posters were delivered this evening.  (They look beautiful, Buzz.)

Also, while I was there, Curt asked me to run a game for the World-Wide D&D Day...provided I could keep it to 3-4 hours.  (I'll make no promises.  )

So come support Games Plus  and World-Wide D&D Day this saturday.  There will be two sets of events taking place.  The first set will begin at 10:30, and the second will begin at 3:00.

Come check it out!


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 31, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ok, posters were delivered this evening.  (They look beautiful, Buzz.)
> 
> Also, while I was there, Curt asked me to run a game for the World-Wide D&D Day...provided I could keep it to 3-4 hours.  (I'll make no promises.  )
> 
> ...




I think Curt might have a sign-up for these events, so you might want to call and check with him.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Rob, and thanks Floyd. Yes, we do have a signup sheet. C'mon out and have some fun.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 1, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> We'll miss you, Kent.
> 
> And as someone who has read through Red Hand of Doom (I hope to run it someday), good luck!  You're in for a tough fight...




Yeah, that what I'm afraid of....and looking forward to!  

Hey, we're playing RHoD in IL.  If we die early enough, maybe I can made the afternoon slot of Gameday!


----------



## socpsychguy (Nov 1, 2007)

*Bowing Out*

Guys,

I need to bow out too, since I'm doing Red Hand with Kent.  They need their Hasting Sorcerer!


Paul







			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Sorry I did not reply sooner but I've not been on the boards much lately..  That poster stretched the very limits of my artistic abilities (I'm not kidding), so it's better to use Buzz's poster.
> 
> And I need to bow out of this gameday as a player.  My "Red Hand of Doom" group has decided to play on Sat. Nov. 10 and I don't want to miss the exciting conclusion of that adventure.  (We were going to play in December, but some people in the group just couldn't wait that long.)
> 
> ...


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2007)

socpsychguy said:
			
		

> I need to bow out too, since I'm doing Red Hand with Kent.  They need their Hasting Sorcerer!



Your sorcerer is from Hastings?

WHATEVER! WE DIDN'T WANT YOU HERE, ANYWAY!

Good luck with RHoD. 

Troy, "Release The Hounds!" now has an open seat.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 1, 2007)

Still looots of open slots in my game. C'mon, people. Stretch yourselves a little. Stick a toe outside the comfort zone and try something new. If you don't like it, what have you lost?

But you _will_ like it.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 2, 2007)

socpsychguy said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I need to bow out too, since I'm doing Red Hand with Kent.  They need their Hasting Sorcerer!
> 
> ...




Hey, I need that _Haste_--my speed is only 60. Also, if I don't get the _Haste_, my Jump check is less than +30.  NOT ACCEPTABLE!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry that I am so late on this, but I have been swamped.  Sign me up for Breakfast, for Morning Game 5: Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men and for Afternoon Game 2: Operation: Obelisk.

Also, Buzz, if there is a cancellation, e-mail me.  I can run something from a previous Gameday.  (This would mean having to step out of an event.)


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Sorry that I am so late on this, but I have been swamped.  Sign me up for Breakfast, for Morning Game 5: Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men and for Afternoon Game 2: Operation: Obelisk.



Added! Welcome back, WR.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, Buzz, if there is a cancellation, e-mail me.  I can run something from a previous Gameday.  (This would mean having to step out of an event.)



Thanks, WR!

Granted, we seem to have ample space right now.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sorry!*

Hey Buzz...an opportunity has come up and I will be leaving town next weekend...so I'm afraid I must pull my event from the morning slot and resign my seat in the Cthulu game in the afternoon.

Sorry!

(Personally, I'm blaming Kent because he was SUPPOSED to be running a Synnibar event this gameday...remember, Kent?)

Anyway, sorry to those who signed up for my game.  We'll have to pick it up at the next gameday!  (Wasn't there talk of doing 4/year instead of 3/year?)

Have a blast in my abscence!


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 2, 2007)

*Stepping Up...*

Hey Buzz.

Okay, with TB42 dropping his game (and I know that the A-TEAM game is also going to be dropped, SW simply hasn't posted yet), I can step up and run a game in the morning slot.

It's going to be something fantasy...  I can have a full description for you by tomorrow evening.

Edit: It'll PROBABLY be CASTLES & CRUSADES...or maybe TRUE 20...or maybe HOLLOW EARTH...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 3, 2007)

Bummer, TB.


I guess you can shift me over to FCWesel's TBA game, buzz, as I'm sure it won't disappoint, whatever it winds up being.


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz...an opportunity has come up and I will be leaving town next weekend...so I'm afraid I must pull my event from the morning slot and resign my seat in the Cthulu game in the afternoon.
> 
> Sorry!



STINK!

Well, life happens. Just remember that I'll never forgive you, okay?

Floyd, lemme know when you have a description. Jason, I'll move you over once I have that ready to post.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 3, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> (Personally, I'm blaming Kent because he was SUPPOSED to be running a Synnibar event this gameday...remember, Kent?)





Did you get that in writing?


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay Buzz...how's this...


Morning Game #: "Bad Men, Full o' Thievery"
D20/D&D Fantasy Game, FCWesel

“I know you be road weary and all, but if you could spare me half-an-hour”, the Innkeeper said in hushed tones, “I would dearly love to speak with you 'fore you go to bed, quiet-like by ourselves.”

And later... “And now they've gone to robbin' the Way, hiding in the woods beyond Farburough, and out in the wilds west-ward. It's like a bit of the tales of the bad old times, I say. These are, to be sure, bad men, full o' thievery and mischief. It isn't safe on the road, folks lock their doors most tight and we have to keep a watch all round the fence and put a lot o' men on the gates. So, will you help us and clear the dark woods of these ill folk?”

Master Harrig of Blackleaf Inn has approached our heroes, new to the town of Farburough, but with reputations fair and good, to aid the town and do away with a band of “Bad Men, Full o' Thievery.”

Come play a fast-paced session of a d20/D&D fantasy game. Characters will be provided and rules will be taught—all you need bring are some dice and be ready for some heroic fantasy fun! 

Six Players.
1.  ...
2.  ...
3.  ...
4.  ...
5.  ...
6.  ...


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 3, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> [bq]When signing up, please choose one of the four characters listed below, and follow this link to the characters' questionniares. Read the questionnaire for your character only and answer the questions as completely as possible. Return the answers to your questionnaire no later than November 3rd (one week before the Gameday), by emailing them to me at MWDomeier@gmail.com.[/bq]
> 1. Cerebral Paladin (Inspector Cyril Cavendish)
> 2. GreatLemur (Constable Tobias Hopkins)
> 3. buzz (Father Thomas O'Malley)
> 4. ... (Commodore Rupert Vaneelkelen)




Just reminder...

I've got an open slot and I'd like the answers to those questionnaires ASAP...  parts of the scenario depend on them.


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay Buzz...how's this...



Excellent! Added to the roster. Thanks for stepping up, Floyd.


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I've got an open slot and I'd like the answers to those questionnaires ASAP...  parts of the scenario depend on them.



Emailed mine a few seconds ago, Pb!


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 3, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Excellent! Added to the roster. Thanks for stepping up, Floyd.




Glad to be of help.

Hey, Buzz, could you alter mine to be for FOUR players. There's plenty of open seats in other games and I would rather give more table time to each player, if I can. Thanks!


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I also wanted to mention I have a seat open in the morning Qin game. In order for maximum enjoyment, I will really need all four seats full. I can run it with three but the four way dynamic will be broken.

Qin players, please select one of the following allegiances (one for each player):

Golden Lotus Army
Jade Dragon Brotherhood 
Ghost-blade Legion
Blue Fan Alliance


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey, Buzz, could you alter mine to be for FOUR players. There's plenty of open seats in other games and I would rather give more table time to each player, if I can. Thanks!



Done!


----------



## rvalle (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, since Rob is too afraid to see what damage we would do to his world with that giant beast 'Fluffy' I'll play...

Morning Game 8: Bad Men, Full o' Thievery

Someone will have to teach me the rules for playing something other then a halfling cook though.



rv


----------



## buzz (Nov 4, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Well, since Rob is too afraid to see what damage we would do to his world with that giant beast 'Fluffy' I'll play...
> 
> Morning Game 8: Bad Men, Full o' Thievery



Added!


----------



## Shadowchef (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hi*

Please sign me for afternoon game 1. D&D/d20, “A Deeper Darkness,” Mark, private room.
Thanks


----------



## buzz (Nov 4, 2007)

Shadowchef said:
			
		

> Please sign me for afternoon game 1. D&D/d20, “A Deeper Darkness,” Mark, private room.
> Thanks



Added! Welcome to Gameday, Shadowchef, and welcome to ENWorld.


----------



## Redwind (Nov 4, 2007)

Please sign me up for Slot 1 game 8.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Redwind, Trev and Rvalle...Welcome to the table!

Buzz, go ahead and sign me up for YORT's Call of Cthulhu game, please. I got a hankerin' to blow up a body part...


----------



## inundator (Nov 4, 2007)

*Morning Game 6: Gate to the Vineyard*

Howdy Buzz,

If there is still room I'd like to play in Morning Game 6: Gate to the Vineyard.

Thanks,

-I


----------



## buzz (Nov 4, 2007)

Redwind said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Slot 1 game 8.





			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> Buzz, go ahead and sign me up for YORT's Call of Cthulhu game, please. I got a hankerin' to blow up a body part...





			
				inundator said:
			
		

> If there is still room I'd like to play in Morning Game 6: Gate to the Vineyard.



Done, done, and... done.


----------



## buzz (Nov 4, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> (and I know that the A-TEAM game is also going to be dropped, SW simply hasn't posted yet)



If he could post about this at some point today, that'd be great. I'd like to lock down the schedule.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 4, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> If he could post about this at some point today, that'd be great. I'd like to lock down the schedule.




Yeah, I am sure he will. My guess he was waiting to make sure no one was going to sign up for it. I know Rob likely said something about it yesterday to him. I suggest you send him a reminder email.


----------



## buzz (Nov 4, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I suggest you send him a reminder email.



Sent!


----------



## TeamsterLW (Nov 4, 2007)

Please sign me up for Slot 1, Game 2 - By Land and By Sea and for Slot 2, Game 1 - A Deeper Darkness.  Thank you!


----------



## Fenril Knight (Nov 4, 2007)

Please sign me up also for Slot 1, Game 2 - By Land and By Sea,  as well as for Slot 2, Game 1 - A Deeper Darkness. Thank you!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 4, 2007)

Buzz, 

Sorry for making a last minute change.  However, please sign me up for Slot 1, Game 2 - By Land and By Sea and for Slot 2, Game 1 - A Deeper Darkness. Thank you!


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2007)

TeamsterLW said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Slot 1, Game 2 - By Land and By Sea and for Slot 2, Game 1 - A Deeper Darkness.  Thank you!





			
				Fenril Knight said:
			
		

> Please sign me up also for Slot 1, Game 2 - By Land and By Sea, as well as for Slot 2, Game 1 - A Deeper Darkness. Thank you!





			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Sorry for making a last minute change. However, please sign me up for Slot 1, Game 2 - By Land and By Sea and for Slot 2, Game 1 - A Deeper Darkness. Thank you!



So, did you all cut & paste from the same source or did Mark hack your accounts? 

Done, done, and done! TeamsterLW and Fenril Knight, welcome to Gameday, and welcome to ENWorld.

Mark, both of your events are now full.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2007)

FYI, I've removed sw3333's event from the roster. Morning folk, be aware that your event numbers changed as a result... not that it matters too much.


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2007)

Please note that signed ups for Slot 1, Game 2 - By Land and By Sea and for Slot 2, Game 1 - A Deeper Darkness are now complete.  Thank you!


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2007)

FYI, sw3333 is now in Floyd's morning event, which means it is now full.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay, the reservation at LePeep has been made for 8:00am. You can ask for "Delsing" (me) or "Games Plus."


----------



## rvalle (Nov 5, 2007)

I want to know if I can get one of these at LePeep:

(From a friend of mine's webpage about a trip he made to Japan)

While there, I had the bacon steak. I ordered this because I thought it was steak cooked in bacon strips. No. It's bacon steak. It's a steak cut from the part of the pig that makes bacon. It's important to understand the momentousness of this on two levels:  
 1 - My tastebuds have experienced joy beyond any previously imagined. 
 2 - I am certain that I will drop dead from some kind of heart disease before I turn 30 (I am 29).


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 5, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> While there, I had the bacon steak. I ordered this because I thought it was steak cooked in bacon strips. No. It's bacon steak. It's a steak cut from the part of the pig that makes bacon.




RValle, you may have just said one of the sexiest things I have ever heard. I love you.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 5, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I want to know if I can get one of these at LePeep:
> 
> (From a friend of mine's webpage about a trip he made to Japan)
> 
> ...



Ahh...the pig.  The most magical animal of them all...

Don't forget the pineapple!


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2007)

I would hope they use only the most lethargic of mute carted hogs, not one of those that trot around squealing and burning off delicious calories.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 5, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I want to know if I can get one of these at LePeep:
> 
> (From a friend of mine's webpage about a trip he made to Japan)
> 
> ...




It reminds of the time I was walking though the grocery store and saw a package of "bratburgers" at the meat counter...  Brats...  Burgers...  Bratburgers!  It's the best of both worlds!  Oh, yes!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 5, 2007)

What's up this Game Day with Life conspiring to interfere? I realize maybe last GD was kind of flukish, but it's still a tad disappointing to see less than a week to go and so many events not full...

especially mine =\


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2007)

There's at least enough people in each event that they can still be run, yet with room for walk-ins. I think we're in pretty good shape.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 6, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> It reminds of the time I was walking though the grocery store and saw a package of "bratburgers" at the meat counter...  Brats...  Burgers...  Bratburgers!  It's the best of both worlds!  Oh, yes!



Don't forget the cheese. And then wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Don't forget the cheese. And then wrapped in bacon.





If you don't think there will be enough cheese at a Chicago gameday, then you haven't been reading our event descriptions.


----------



## buzz (Nov 6, 2007)

Mark said:
			
		

> If you don't think there will be enough cheese at a Chicago gameday, then you haven't been reading our event descriptions.



Hey-o!


----------



## Lifelike (Nov 7, 2007)

I have to say that it pains me to see Cerebral Paladin's DotV game languishing with one open spot and noone to play in it- I'd be all over that space like a rat on cheese if it weren't for windycon the same weekend.

Please don't let this influence y'all STs out there about the relative popularity (or lack thereof) of indie RPGs. There are those of us out there who love indie's dearly and jump at the chance to play them.


----------



## Adareth (Nov 7, 2007)

*Better late than never. . . .*



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Hey-o!




LOVE the pic Buzz!  I'll make sure to stock up on my cheez-whiz before heading out Sat. . .   

On to bid-ness. . . please sign me and my buddy "Dobe" up for--
Morning:  Witchcraft:  Best Laid Lines of Demons & Men
Afternoon:  Nebuleon: Operation: Obelisk  (like all the colons?)

And sign us both up for the breakfast too--can't pass up a chance for arterial-clogging goodness   

Leaving you with some food for thought. . . .


----------



## buzz (Nov 7, 2007)

Adareth said:
			
		

> On to bid-ness. . . please sign me and my buddy "Dobe" up for--
> Morning:  Witchcraft:  Best Laid Lines of Demons & Men
> Afternoon:  Nebuleon: Operation: Obelisk  (like all the colons?)



With all that Cheez Whiz... colons, indeed.

Added!

HinterWelt, your event is now full.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 7, 2007)

Whoa whoa hoa.  Since when does Cheese Whiz come in fancy glass dip containers?

IT BELONGS IN A CAN.  BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Adareth (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Buzz--see everyone Saturday!  



			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa hoa.  Since when does Cheese Whiz come in fancy glass dip containers?
> 
> IT BELONGS IN A CAN.  BLASPHEMY!




I heartily agree, but it was either that or a pic of it in a plastic bottle <shiver>.  I guess I wasn't thorough enough in trying to find a can pic     Was I the only one to feel the earth stop its rotation there for a sec. . .? 

It's Kraft trying to become more erudite--just imagine the marketing dollars spent there!  Heh, heh--I don't know how you can exactly ELEVATE cheez-whiz's status. . . . 

So, after much searching and much ado <wiping hand across brow>, here ya go. . . all better now?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 7, 2007)

I am sated.

NOW WHO WILL BRING THE BACON STEAK!?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 7, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I am sated.
> 
> NOW WHO WILL BRING THE BACON STEAK!?



Sure...wait 'til I can't make the game day and then there's talk of BACON STEAK???

You're killin' me, guys...


----------



## rvalle (Nov 7, 2007)

I wonder what % of us are going to at least order Bacon for breakfast on Sat. I know I am!!!  

rv


----------



## jhurkman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi I would like to sign up for the following games:
Morning Slot 3
Afternoon slot 6


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2007)

jhurkman said:
			
		

> Hi I would like to sign up for the following games:
> Morning Slot 3
> Afternoon slot 6



Done! Welcome to Enworld and welcome to Gameday, jhurkman.

Qin and Dread are now full, FYI.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 8, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Sure...wait 'til I can't make the game day and then there's talk of BACON STEAK???
> 
> You're killin' me, guys...




That's what you get for being a "drop-out-loser-jerk-guy", you drop-out-loser-jerk-guy.

Oh, and "I'll sure you". (for the double burn)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 8, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> That's what you get for being a "drop-out-loser-jerk-guy", you drop-out-loser-jerk-guy.
> 
> Oh, and "I'll sure you". (for the double burn)



Ooooooooohhhhh...

Man, I walked right in to that one...


----------



## Cerebral Paladin (Nov 8, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to skip breakfast.  I just checked the train schedule, and it looks like the first train will get me to the store just in time for the first slot-- I had foolishly assumed that there would be trains that were early enough to make it to breakfast.  So alas, no bacon for me. 

Can't wait for the Game Day!


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2007)

Cerebral Paladin said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have to skip breakfast.  I just checked the train schedule, and it looks like the first train will get me to the store just in time for the first slot-- I had foolishly assumed that there would be trains that were early enough to make it to breakfast.  So alas, no bacon for me.



Stinky Metra! No worries.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 8, 2007)

I always forget to sign up for breakfast...  I'll just take poor CP's vacated seat.


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I always forget to sign up for breakfast...  I'll just take poor CP's vacated seat.



Done!


----------



## rvalle (Nov 8, 2007)

Cerebral Paladin said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have to skip breakfast.  I just checked the train schedule, and it looks like the first train will get me to the store just in time for the first slot-- I had foolishly assumed that there would be trains that were early enough to make it to breakfast.  So alas, no bacon for me.
> 
> Can't wait for the Game Day!




Don't worry, we'll bring the smell back with us.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 8, 2007)

Just found out today that I have to work on Saturday so I'll have to bow out of the game.    I was looking forward to Burning Wheel.


----------



## robocad (Nov 9, 2007)

*Sign me up for morning Game 6*

I would like to play the Battlestar Galactica Game.

Player name:Robert Oswald
EnWorld username: robocad


----------



## Shadowbane2 (Nov 9, 2007)

Crap! Something big has just come up, and it looks like I'm not going to be able to make it.

Sorry, I couldn't notify you sooner.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 9, 2007)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Just found out today that I have to work on Saturday so I'll have to bow out of the game.    I was looking forward to Burning Wheel.









"Oh, oh, and I almost forgot. Ahh, I'm also gonna need you to go ahead and come in on Sunday, too..."


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't know if it's by law or what but at our place, they have to tell you if you need to come in on Saturday by Thursday and if they don't, it's not mandatory to come in.

On one hand, I really hate missing the game. I've got the three books (four if you count Burning Empire) was was looking forward to it.
  :\ 

On the other, I've got a $500 deductable while my insurance battles it out with another driver's car insurance.


----------



## rvalle (Nov 9, 2007)

(Sung to that annoying Little Annie song)

Tomorrow! Tomorrow! I'll win the game tomorrow! Victory is only a 20 away!!!


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2007)

robocad said:
			
		

> I would like to play the Battlestar Galactica Game.
> 
> Player name:Robert Oswald
> EnWorld username: robocad



Added! Welcome to Gameday, and welcome to ENworld, Bob!

Full disclosure: Bob is a buddy from my Saturday game.


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2007)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Just found out today that I have to work on Saturday so I'll have to bow out of the game.    I was looking forward to Burning Wheel.





			
				Shadowbane2 said:
			
		

> Crap! Something big has just come up, and it looks like I'm not going to be able to make it.



WHY? WHY DO YOU ALL HATE ME SO?

(Okay, I can probably think of a few reasons. )

Anyway, no sweat guys. It's not a Gameday without a few last-minute cancellations.

There's now a seat available in both my BW game, Mark's morning D&D event, and Jason's afternoon Alternity event.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello All, I am posting this for Reidzilla. He is very sick and it will take at least 3 days to raise him from the dead. He apologizes but he will be unable to run his game.


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2007)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hello All, I am posting this for Reidzilla. He is very sick and it will take at least 3 days to raise him from the dead. He apologizes but he will be unable to run his game.



Jeebus! Get well soon, 'Zilla.

I've removed the event and alerted the mailing list.

Painfully, petenik, Pvt. Patterson. jhurkman, please see if there are other events you'd like to play.


----------



## waterdhavian (Nov 9, 2007)

Everyone take your vitamins and dodge commitments.  See you all there tomorrow.


----------



## petenik (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll take that Burning Wheel spot.

Get well, 'zilla!


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2007)

petenik said:
			
		

> I'll take that Burning Wheel spot.
> 
> Get well, 'zilla!



Taken. My game is full once again.


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay, folks, I'm off. See you at Gameday!


----------



## Mark (Nov 10, 2007)

See you there!


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 10, 2007)

Mark said:
			
		

> See you there!




Not if we see you first!


----------



## Mark (Nov 10, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Not if we see you first!





Not if I'm inbisival!


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah, another GameDay.

*sniff*

No more 'til next year!!

Curt & Buzz, thank you as always for hosting and organizing, these things most certainly wouldn't be the same without you.

To my players, Adareth, Dobe, gperez1234, and Tofu_Master, Thanks SO Much for putting up with me, and I hope you had at least *some* fun. My EXTREME and sincere apologies; I'm just mad that *your* fun and a proper game was the price that had to be paid for _my_ hypoglycemia. If anybody wants to try that again, just let me know; I certainly owe it to you. (And maybe Vyvyan & Laurie can make it then, heh.)

Many Thanks are also due to Jason as my afternoon DM, along with Jade Fire and Pvt. Patterson as my fellow players. We derailed that conspiracy plot, er, rather, the GM's attempts to get US to unravel the conspiracy plot rather handily, didn't we? Oops.   (Hey, I didn't get caught, and we scratched a couple layers into the conspiracy. Given that the thing was like a cross between an onion and an everlasting gobstopper, I'd say that's pretty good!)

Looking forward to next time, see you all then!


----------



## Mark (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks, Curt, Buzz, and all of the players!  Much carnage and fun!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you buzz for organizing. Thank you to each of the GMs. And thank you to everyone for coming out. It was a pleasure having you all here.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 11, 2007)

I think the new time set-up worked out well.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for a wonderful gameday!!!  It was a blast!  I had fun & adventure with friends, old & new; helped annihilate a demon dog; was a six year old who blotched some of ( okay ALMOST all) my spells; and still kicked zombie butt  .  I call that a grand day!!!  


Ninjacat, I've played with you before & look forward to playing with you, again, in the future. No apology necessary.  I hope & trust lunch was the dose you needed to rejuvenate.    Maybe next time Arlene can kick the hairy-@55 that she was meant to!    AHH... I live another day to administer a savage beat-down.


Reidzilla, hope you're feeling better. Take care, K.


And last, most definitely not least, "Thank you, thank you thank you, HinterWelt!!!"    As I told you I've collected both Squirrel Attack adventures for when my grandboy is older (He's 10 months old).  If you have kids you could understand tomorrow is just around the corner.      That's the game I want to be his (& I'm sure his buddies) first game.  The boardgame is beautiful and makes my collection (thus far?) complete.  F.Y.I. several people showed interest in the boardgame.


See everyone next gameday - some before.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 11, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Many Thanks are also due to Jason as my afternoon DM, along with Jade Fire and Pvt. Patterson as my fellow players. We derailed that conspiracy plot, er, rather, the GM's attempts to get US to unravel the conspiracy plot rather handily, didn't we? Oops.   (Hey, I didn't get caught, and we scratched a couple layers into the conspiracy. Given that the thing was like a cross between an onion and an everlasting gobstopper, I'd say that's pretty good!)




Hey, I was one of the players in this thing!  Credit where it's due and all that.      Even if my big darn mouth did get us "documentarians" almost run out of town when a good liar was five feet away the whole time.


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 11, 2007)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Hey, I was one of the players in this thing!  Credit where it's due and all that.      Even if my big darn mouth did get us "documentarians" almost run out of town when a good liar was five feet away the whole time.




Whoops! My bad, I meant Kelleris. Jade Fire was playing in the "Children in Peril" game with my morning players. (I =suck= at names, honest. Memorize most of Jase's files at a glance? Sure. Recognize people from previous occasions? No problem. Put a name with said recognized faces? Forget It.   )

I was sort of impressed/underwhelmed the Hoffman Institute expected the three of us weirdos to pull off being a team of film documentarians in the first place, heh.



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> I think the new time set-up worked out well.




It did, didn't it? I think all the afternoon games pretty much got jumped right into, there didn't seem to be much in the way of "Where & when are we going?" that I could see.


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 11, 2007)

Tofu_Master said:
			
		

> Ninjacat, I've played with you before & look forward to playing with you, again, in the future. No apology necessary.  I hope & trust lunch was the dose you needed to rejuvenate.
> 
> Reidzilla, hope you're feeling better. Take care, K.




Thanks again, Tofu. And yes, lunch put me back to rights... ..but GEEZE, I was sitting there eating Mary Janes and Lifesavers (thanks for those, too, by the way!) and the bottom STILL dropped out of my blood sugar! Yeesh. There's a "Best Laid Plans..." joke in there somewhere, but I'm not gonna bother searching for it.   

And I'll make sure Reid knows you wished him well, it's appreciated!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay, Ninjacat next time round maybe a sandwhich backup since Mary Jane & her Lifesavers failed their mission! I agree, I'm sure there is a "Best Laid Plans..." joke to be had, but we'll leave it alone. 'till next time...  


Also, thanx for lettin' Reid know I was thinkin' of him!


----------



## Mark (Nov 11, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I think the new time set-up worked out well.





Were many people late in coming back from lunch?  (It did not seem so, but encouraging everyone to hustle back can always help.)  Probably an hour is plenty of time to eat and hopefully the store, which is kind enough to give up the space to us for free, did well at the register.  There is the concern that if the break is shorter, people shop less at the store and spend the full break time on going to eat.  We do not want to become a gameday that gets the free room but costs the store money.

It was surprising how early so many of the games broke up.  Were most of the games that were scheduled the type that take only a couple of hours?  Maybe slots can be split into Slot1a and Slot1b and Slot2a and Slot2b type offerings if the GMs and players want to try two short games in a row?  Our first game wound down on time and the second could have gone an extra hour, though it worked out well enough.  Maybe 9:30 am to 2:30 pm then 3:30 pm to 6:30 pm and 6:30 pm to 9:30 pm, where most second slot games are actually from 3:30 pm to 9:30 pm but some can be split?

Primarily, though, we all probably agree we need to begin setting up the games later than we do.  It is less likely a game will have to be cancelled or that players will need to drop, or that tables will have trouble filling up, if we have less time between when the games are planned, when the sign ups for seats begins, and when the gameday actually is. Sure there will always be last minute changes/cancelations but the longer between sign up and date, the more that can change.  If we do not start the planning for the early 08 gameday until six weeks prior to the date, and we look primarily to the store schedule and the con schedules to determine when it is, we will likely do well filling things up as much as we can.  We lost at least some people to WindyCon this time around.  If we start the planning thread later, we will probably be more in tune with potential conflicts store-wise, con-wise, and personally, and be able to avoid them more readily.

Further, it might be best to keep it to five or six games per slot at the start and only expand if things fill up.  There is nothing wrong with a smaller game (with only a couple/few players), of course, but it might not be fair to the store to block out the whole backroom if we really only need a portion of it.  There is a feeling that the store could have put two or three tables to use most of the day that we were not using.  The hightop table can be used for a smaller game, or a minis table can be used for a couple of small games, freeing up full-sized RPG game tables for the store to keep open for non-gamedayers.  We should keep an eye on usage and shift games and tables around in the last week if our numbers warrant that sort of space reallocation.  That would give the store the opportunity to satisfy an addtional number of its customers besides ourselves.

Lastly, we will probably see a continued lull for the next gameday and, if we make sure to schedule enough 4E slots, will likely be packed in June when the new edition is released.  And when the new edition is released and third party publishers retool, we will probably see a larger number of companies wanting to do prize giveaways again. We might want to switch back to the schedule that includes some prize time when that happens.


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 11, 2007)

Great Game day! Thank you Curt for hosting it and Buzz for organizing. I want to thank the players of my Nebuleon game who made it a lot of fun for me to run. You guys actually got my movie quotes! I feel for Wendy as the highest rolling player at the table despite Mikes best efforts not to jinx her dice.   And we all learned an important lesson, standing in the door is the safest place.

I hope all of you that got copies of Nebuleon, Shaolin Squirrel or Squirrels Ahoy dice, or a t-shirt that is too small enjoy them. Tofu Master, you made my day! I love hearing that kind of thing. SA! was a lot of fun for me to write and always a blast to run. Hopefully we will have the Squirrel Attack! the Board Game ready to go early next year.

I will most likely run a Squirrel Attack! game next GD. So far, lots of votes for Shaolin Squirrels and some interest in Squirrels Ahoy. I might be able to run both in one slot if that is o.k. with Buzz. Most of the times the convention runs of SS and SA take about 2-3 hours a piece.

Well, thanks again and hope to see you at the next Gameday.

Bill


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 11, 2007)

Good post, Mark.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> There is the concern that if the break is shorter, people shop less at the store and spend the full break time on going to eat.  We do not want to become a gameday that gets the free room but costs the store money.



I have heard this before and I just don't see it being a real issue to be honest. Gamers, as a general rule are one of the most consumer saavy group of customers. We usually know what we want, and when "budgets" are concerned (which they are for everyone these days), we are either going to buy (in which case, nothing is going to stop us from making that purchase) or not going to buy (and nothing would really make us make that purchase).

In short, if there were only 10 minutes of "shopping time" compared to the potential 3 hours (1/2 hour before start, 1 hour lunch, 1 1/2 hours after last event) of shopping time, we as gamer *will find a way to spend our money*. 

As for starting threads later, closer to the actual date, I have been saying that for years.  But I do think that Buzz and Curt need to keep the practice of setting up the date when they do, becuase the calander does fill up quickly.

As for the number of tables, I say if we can fill them up, we should. They are going to fill no matter what and if we "call them" ahead of time, fair and square, that's part of a the "first come, first play" set-up that is the Games Plus backroom. After all, there are other days and other events that do exactly the same thing...and even long term games/groups that seem to have a perpetual lock on rooms at other times.  Nothing wrong with us dominating the backroom for the ENW Gameday.


----------



## Mark (Nov 11, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I have heard this before and I just don't see it being a real issue to be honest. Gamers, as a general rule are one of the most consumer saavy group of customers. We usually know what we want, and when "budgets" are concerned (which they are for everyone these days), we are either going to buy (in which case, nothing is going to stop us from making that purchase) or not going to buy (and nothing would really make us make that purchase).





I think some gamers are savvy consumers in a different way than you put forth.  I think we mostly know what we want but also like to look around and absorb what is available at the actual store.  Seems like most purchases were made after games broke up at the end of the day and had time to shop rather than during the break.  Whatever works and helps the store is best, IMO, since they are the ones sponsoring the event with free game space.




			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> As for the number of tables, I say if we can fill them up, we should. They are going to fill no matter what and if we "call them" ahead of time, fair and square, that's part of a the "first come, first play" set-up that is the Games Plus backroom.





There is a concern that "calling" all of the tables then not actually using them all prevents Games Plus from making the most of their space when it need not be that way.  The "first come, first play" policy only holds when there is actual play. We need to be more careful not to bite off more than we can chew.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey buzz, want to change the title of the thread to reflect the aftermath discussions?

I think that trying to shorten the break will make it difficult for people to get their food, eat, and get to their afternoon slot on time, especially the GMs who need a bit of time to set up as well. As far as the store is concerned, the timing was fine; sales at the store yesterday were good. 

The tabel situation? We want to see the room and all the tables being realisticly used. Room for walk-ins is good, but games that don't get the sign-ups might be due to something other than lack of participants. Sometimes there just isn't enough interest in the game. We need to address when it's time to pull a game from the schedule, and maybe replace it with something else, or maybe just cut back a table.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like it was a good game day!  Wish I could have been there.


			
				Mark said:
			
		

> It was surprising how early so many of the games broke up.



Well, that's cuz I wasn't there to run overtime!


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks to everyone!*

Okay, now that I've had time to recuperate...

First off, I want to thank everyone in general. Gameday, I think, emphasizes that our hobby, at its core, is about people. Getting together, hanging out, rolling some dice, and having good time.

Thanks to Curt and the staff of Games Plus for once again hosting our little event. Gameday would be nigh-impossible without you guys. Kudos!

Thanks to all of our volunteer GMs: Mark, Ninjacat, Cerebral Paladin, Tekkmage, FCWesel, HinterWelt, Nev the Deranged, Trevalon Moonleirion, Orichalcum, Pbartender, and Yort. Thanks also to Reidzilla and sw3333 for their efforts, even if life got in the way. 

Thanks to my Burning Wheel players: Nev the Deranged, Pbartender, GreatLemur, AstroCat, and petenik. I would have liked to have used the rules a little more proficiently than I did, but I think we all had a fun time nonetheless. I look forward to mixing BW with some old school D&D again at future Gamedays.

Thanks to my afternoon _Dread_ gamers: Pbartender, Cerebral Paladin, and GreatLemur. _Jenga_ as a resolution mechanic is just plain AWESOME. I'd love to see this run again, jsut to expose more people to its awesomeness.

In all, while this was not the slam-bang success of XVII, I think we did pretty dang well. We had about 36 people, judging by the sign-up sheet. As far as I could tell, those 36 had rollicking fun in their events. That definitely spells success to me. 

Thanks, peeps. See you all in '08!

P.S., photos to come.


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Hey buzz, want to change the title of the thread to reflect the aftermath discussions?



Done!


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2007)

Mark, some great insight here.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> There is the concern that if the break is shorter, people shop less at the store and spend the full break time on going to eat.  We do not want to become a gameday that gets the free room but costs the store money.



Absolutely.

However, it should be noted that this Gameday's designated lunch break was the same length that it's been for years: one hour, from 2:30pm to 3:30pm. The only reason I can think that it may have seemed shorter is the absence of the prize drawing, which wouldn't always take up the full thirty minutes for which it was scheduled, and also acted as sort of a "milling about" buffer.

FWIW, in the planning thread I suggested GMs shoot for ending their morning events at 2:00pm, viewing the extra thirty minutes as on overrun buffer (also known as "the Rob zone"). I don't see a problem making that official next time around.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> It was surprising how early so many of the games broke up.  Were most of the games that were scheduled the type that take only a couple of hours?



Two of the games, _It Was A Mutual Decision_ and _Dread_, are shorter-form games, so yes. I think that starting an half hour earlier also added to the impression that events were ending sooner than we're used to seeing, though.

I think this did allow some of our Metra riders to catch an earlier train. And, to get back to your point above, it gave people who stuck around more time to shop. 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Maybe slots can be split into Slot1a and Slot1b and Slot2a and Slot2b type offerings if the GMs and players want to try two short games in a row?



We've tried mini-sessions before, and I think they only make scheduling more difficult, both for GMs and players. I'd rather err on the side of recommending that GMs plan for occupying four hours of game-time.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Primarily, though, we all probably agree we need to begin setting up the games later than we do.



Keep in mind that this Gameday was somewhat exceptional, in that I was originally going off the assumption that we had Oct 20th as our date. Since I was in organizer mode, I went ahead and started the planning thread regardless. My bad!

That said, I agree that we can trim things down in the future. The only exception I'd like to make is informing people of the date as early as possible. Instead of a planning thread, however, I'll make use of the mailing list and maybe the ENWorld News page for communicating that.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Further, it might be best to keep it to five or six games per slot at the start and only expand if things fill up.



In the planning thread, people wanted the exact opposite! 

I agree that it's probably better to go with the usual six events per slot and add on when necessary. I think we're realizing that last Gameday was a bit of a fluke, so it's probably best not to expect 60+ attendees are going to show each time.

However, more than Windycon, I do know that there were a good number of people for whom Oct 20th was a better date. I will definitely do more legwork before announcing any dates the next time around. In general, scheduling past October seems to be bad for most people, both due to holiday commitments and inclement weather.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> And when the new edition is released and third party publishers retool, we will probably see a larger number of companies wanting to do prize giveaways again. We might want to switch back to the schedule that includes some prize time when that happens.



I think bringing the prize drawing back every once in a while is a good option. If 4e prompts publishers to make donations, all the better.


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> The tabel situation? We want to see the room and all the tables being realisticly used. Room for walk-ins is good, but games that don't get the sign-ups might be due to something other than lack of participants. Sometimes there just isn't enough interest in the game. We need to address when it's time to pull a game from the schedule, and maybe replace it with something else, or maybe just cut back a table.



Yep. I agree with Mark that starting with six an expanding as needed is the way to go. I mean, when XVII filled up fast, it filled up FAST. Like, two days. That would leave ample time to add on events and make sure people are aware of their existence.


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2007)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> I will most likely run a Squirrel Attack! game next GD. So far, lots of votes for Shaolin Squirrels and some interest in Squirrels Ahoy. I might be able to run both in one slot if that is o.k. with Buzz. Most of the times the convention runs of SS and SA take about 2-3 hours a piece.



Sure! Just let the players know they're in for 4-5 hours of squirrel hi-jinx.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 12, 2007)

As always, it was a great pleasure gaming with all of you folks.

Buzz, thanks for organizing.

Curt, thanks for always opening your store to us--you got more money out of me this time than you have in like the past three visits to the store, so I hope you're happy.   

Floyd and my fellow dreamers, thanks for a great C&C game.  I hope I dream in-character more often.  I raise my glass or orcish vodka to you fine folks.

All of my players (I'm honestly not that sure of which usernames went with which faces that actually showed up), thanks for putting up with a bit of a slow start, and my spotty rules knowledge.  I hope the investigation wasn't too terribly boring, but I had a blast, and you guys did quite honestly, solve most parts of the case.  That kid might never be found though.  So good job, tearing apart a family 

And to the breakfast crowd, many of whom tried to pay homage to the bacon steak by ordering bacon with the meals...   


Can't wait for next time folks.  But I'll tell you right now I'm not GMing in the middle of student teaching.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 12, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I think that trying to shorten the break will make it difficult for people to get their food, eat, and get to their afternoon slot on time, especially the GMs who need a bit of time to set up as well. As far as the store is concerned, the timing was fine; sales at the store yesterday were good.




I don't think anyone wants to shorten the lunch break any. I think an hour is a good amount of time.


----------



## Adareth (Nov 12, 2007)

*"Meeeemorieeeeez"!*

Hi All!

I'll join in with my kudos to a great gameday!  Thanks to Buzz and Curt for organizing and hosting a grand time!   

Dobe and I had fun hangin' at breakfast (hadn't seen a pancake sandwich in awhile), demon-huntin' and actin' like ruthless mercenaries (well. . . ALMOST ruthless. . .got to get better for next time   )



			
				Tofu_Master said:
			
		

> Okay, Ninjacat next time round maybe a sandwhich backup since Mary Jane & her Lifesavers failed their mission! I agree, I'm sure there is a "Best Laid Plans..." joke to be had, but we'll leave it alone. 'till next time...




Ninjacat--no worries    Stuff like that happens to everyone.  I think we were just more concerned that you were OK.  But it sounds like lunch revitalized you and saved the day!  Sorry I didn't have a cheez-whiz back up for Mary Jane and her crew. . . as far as I can tell, the cans don't exist anymore and I figured from the pre-GD posts that if I showed up with a jar of it, SOMEONE (Trevalon Moonleirion. . . ahem!) would have sucker-punched me.

Regardless. . . I had fun playing the "voodo-mama" and loved Arlene's chains   !!  Great to meet you NinjaCat, Tofu Master and gperez1234 and looking forward to many fun games to come.  BTW, Tofu Master, you DEFINITELY have to release your "inner-biker chick" more often   Can't wait to game more with ya.

Thanks to rvalle, petenik, Jade Fire and gperez1234 for a "yee-haw" fun time in the Nebuleon game and to Hinterwelt for letting us run amok and chide us for not being as cold-hearted and brutal as we should have been    You really shouldn't have given me the code "helping others". . . that was a nuisance   



			
				HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Great Game day! Thank you Curt for hosting it and Buzz for organizing. I want to thank the players of my Nebuleon game who made it a lot of fun for me to run. You guys actually got my movie quotes! I feel for Wendy as the highest rolling player at the table despite Mikes best efforts not to jinx her dice.   And we all learned an important lesson, standing in the door is the safest place.




Well. . . what can I say Hinterwelt?  I tried to blame it on my purple and green d10s (and Dobe (Mike) but he just laughed at me). . . but alas, I think the little high-rolling microcosm that surrounds me in a Hinterwelt game is too much for me to overcome.      I am destined to roll high. . . no bout a doubt it, I'm doomed.  Any chance you'll consider flipping your game mechanic Hinterwelt?  . . . No?  Well, it was worth a try!  (BTW--I nuked my purple and green d10s as soon as I got home last night     Well. . . I actually sacrificed them to the goddess of statistical anomalies, but we won't talk about how she responded  :\ )

And about the movie quotes. . . I have to admit that "Aliens" is one of my all-time favorite movies for sci-fi brain candy so there was no way I couldn't enjoy Nebuleon!  Just don't give me that last roll of the game piloting the ship, OK?  Deal?

Bring on the Shaolin Squirrels grasshopper!

Thanks again all and well. . . <Sigh>. . . guess I gotta wait until the spring for the next GD!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks to Curt and everyone at Games Plus for being gracious hosts, and Buzz for organizing the game day.

Mark, thanks for running the games and thanks to all of our GMS for stepping up.

I think that we need to keep talking about how to improve the Gameday.  I do think that starting with a base of six tables per slot is a good idea.

One thing that I have noticed is that it seems that D&D and D20 events seem to fill up most quickly and be the most in demand.


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 12, 2007)

Wendy,
Thanks! To possibly help with the dice, here is a link to the D.R.A.T. System. Feel free to leave any comments over on our site.

Bill


----------



## pogre (Nov 12, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Can't wait for next time folks.  But I'll tell you right now I'm not GMing in the middle of student teaching.




Good call! And Good luck - you're going to be great!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 12, 2007)

pogre said:
			
		

> Good call! And Good luck - you're going to be great!



Aw shucks, I certainly hope so. 

And you, sir, should come up for another gameday!

(See people, I told you I invaded an ENWorlder's classroom to steal his good ideas)


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> One thing that I have noticed is that it seems that D&D and D20 events seem to fill up most quickly and be the most in demand.



True, though there are sometimes exceptions. I also wouldn't want to discourage any volunteer GMs from running RPGs that are not d20-based. Almost 100% of my regular gaming is D&D, so I look forward to Gamedays to try different games.

We also seem to be drawing a decent contingent of indie RPG fans, which I heartily encourage. 

Of course, as Mark said, I'm betting that the first couple of post-4e Gamedays are going to be loaded with D&D events.


----------



## rvalle (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks to Games Plus for hosting us once again. And to Buzz for jumping though the hoops to organize it. 

Thanks to FCWesel for shanghaiing me into a Castles and Crusaders game (listed a DnD game). You are defiantly the best DM I've ever had that has given me a candy cane!  And boy, I thought dwarves ale was bad but it has nothing on dwarven wine! Uggg... never again.  


Thanks to HinterWelt for running the Nebuleon game AND for the book and dice! The doorway defiantly IS the best place to be!   

I look forward to trying Squirrel Attack and make sure you get some of those Squirrel Attack board games into Games Plus!

Hmmm bacon....

rv


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 12, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thanks to my afternoon _Dread_ gamers: Pbartender, Cerebral Paladin, and GreatLemur. _Jenga_ as a resolution mechanic is just plain AWESOME. I'd love to see this run again, jsut to expose more people to its awesomeness.




I'm planning on it...  Next time, I think I'll aim for a slightly longer scenario and perhaps a few more seats for players.


----------



## Cerebral Paladin (Nov 12, 2007)

Re: more seats at the Dread game and a longer game:  I think this would be a good thing in the future.  I had lots of fun playing, and others could, too.  But the other aspect of this was that with 3 players and a ~3 hour game, the question was really whether one PC would die.  With 6 players and a 4+ hour game, you would be more likely to have the tower fall at the three-quarters point, with then lots of pulls and a return to the tension.  And I think that would be to the good.

Re: other points:  I think people are right that setting the date early but doing the table organizing later makes a lot of sense.  I also think that we may want to do something to try to better fit the supply of games to the demand for players.  I had fun running Dogs, but it clearly wasn't the world's most in-demand game (although that also had to do with cancellations).  It would be a shame if there were players not getting to play in a game they want to, because it was squeezed out of the schedule by another game with an empty table.  Assuming that there is another surge of GM supply, where more of us want to run than there is room for, it might make sense for GMs to toss out some possibilities, with players listing top choices, and then to schedule the in-demand games.  That would also let GMs like me throw out a few suggestions and then run what the players want.

--Adam


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cerebral Paladin said:
			
		

> Assuming that there is another surge of GM supply, where more of us want to run than there is room for, it might make sense for GMs to toss out some possibilities, with players listing top choices, and then to schedule the in-demand games.  That would also let GMs like me throw out a few suggestions and then run what the players want.



I could certainly do some informal polling via the mailing list. I announce the date, potential volunteers let me know what they're thinking of running, and then I email the list for opinions. The downside is that we may get feedback from people who don't actually end up attending.

I suppose I could also put together some sort of general survey to get an idea of people's preferences. I.e., rather than specific to the planning of a given Gameday, ask about overall tastes. I'll give that some thought.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 12, 2007)

Adam...

Another problem you run into, especially with the indie games or "gimmick" games, is that the demand is there, but once the game's limited seating is filled up, those other potential players usually sign up for other games.  If a player cancellation happens, you may not easily find a replacement.

It's something to consider, since the past precedent is to discourage "game hopping", which had been a big problem at one or two previous game days.


----------



## GreatLemur (Nov 12, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thanks to my Burning Wheel players: Nev the Deranged, Pbartender, GreatLemur, AstroCat, and petenik. I would have liked to have used the rules a little more proficiently than I did, but I think we all had a fun time nonetheless. I look forward to mixing BW with some old school D&D again at future Gamedays.



Oh, yeah.  We were definitely slowed down a little bit by some system uncertainty, but on the whole it was a hell of a lot of fun.  It's a _cool_ system (if not an extremely intuitive one), the scenario concept was entirely awesome, and all the players really got into the whole thing.  I loved our elaborate, traitorous plans, and I loved how they fell apart due to more backstabbing opportunism.  I'd have loved to play more sessions of that scenario.



			
				Cerebral Paladin said:
			
		

> Re: more seats at the Dread game and a longer game:  I think this would be a good thing in the future.  I had lots of fun playing, and others could, too.  But the other aspect of this was that with 3 players and a ~3 hour game, the question was really whether one PC would die.  With 6 players and a 4+ hour game, you would be more likely to have the tower fall at the three-quarters point, with then lots of pulls and a return to the tension.  And I think that would be to the good.



I think it ended at just about the perfect time, for my purposes, because Metra trains are excruciatingly infrequent, and I _just_ managed to catch one home after the game.

But, yeah, I definitely would have been happy to play a longer scenario, because that was a hell of a lot of fun.  And I just now realized another fun element of a Dread game where a player does finally topple the tower: Afterwards, when the tower is rebuilt and more stable, the surviving characters are free to succeed without too much risk, so they get a really great, narrativist-appropriate "avenge our fallen comrade" boost.

Dang, now I really feel like running a Dread one-shot for my regular group.  That was a fun, fun game.  Once again, Pbartender: Nice work.



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> I suppose I could also put together some sort of general survey to get an idea of people's preferences. I.e., rather than specific to the planning of a given Gameday, ask about overall tastes. I'll give that some thought.



That sounds worth a try.  I'd love to see what kind of results that produces.  Thinking of volunteering next time myself, in fact.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 12, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Adam...
> 
> Another problem you run into, especially with the indie games or "gimmick" games, is that the demand is there, but once the game's limited seating is filled up, those other potential players usually sign up for other games.  If a player cancellation happens, you may not easily find a replacement.
> 
> It's something to consider, since the past precedent is to discourage "game hopping", which had been a big problem at one or two previous game days.




Maybe "game hopping" should be allowed. It happens at the big cons. And while it can suck to lose players, I never took it personally when it happened. Besides, it might be best to reopen a spot at a table for someone who really wants it than to have a player at your table who wishes he was at another. I know its probably a matter of sparing feelings of others because this group is closely knit, but as GMs we need to realize that its the person's preference in game (either type or style) that is prompting them to switch, not a preference for the GM as a person.

My 2 cents, FWIW.


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Maybe "game hopping" should be allowed.



While I have let people jump events at Gameday before (usually due to day-of crises), I don't think I'd want to make it a policy. Prepping an event is enough of an effort that I'd like volunteer GMs to have some expectation that, yes, they will have players.

Also, I'd worry that people would sign up for events they fully plan to ditch at a moment's notice should the event they really want open up.

I think it just boils down to minimizing cancellations. And, really, all that I can realistically do about that is emphasize that volunteers value their commitment to running their event. If they feel there is some doubt as to their ability to make time for Gameday, they should not volunteer. Hopefully, announcing the date early and planning a little later, as Floyd and Mark have suggested, will help, too.

Now, of course, we're only talking about gaming here. Obviously, our volunteers' and attendees' lives are far more important. In the end, everyone involved simply needs to be courteous and willing to roll with the punches.


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2007)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Thinking of volunteering next time myself, in fact.



BOOYAH!


----------



## Fenril Knight (Nov 13, 2007)

Mark said:
			
		

> Thanks, Curt, Buzz, and all of the players!  Much carnage and fun!





Hehe, I had a lot of fun ^^  Thanks also to Curt and Buzz, as well as Mark for putting up with my ill-conceived strategies >.>  In case anyone wants to see a synopsis of what happened at our games...

Nathane (My Cleric), Alfie (TeamsterLW's Fighter/Rogue), and Gwynne(WilliamRonald's Rogue) got off the ship that was taking them south in a rowboat to head to Seahorn, since the Maddington Warship was approaching and we didn't want to get the captain of the ship we were on involved.  We landed, were taken to see the Mayor of Seahorn, Ivan Ironfist(Keel Tings' Fighter) and his advisor known as "Q"(Pucky's Wizard).  They didn't trust us and Nathane ended up showing his true hand that he was going to betray them for Maddington, which was his hometown.  The three (Nathane, Alfie, and Gwynne) started a fight that messed up the city defense's plans for a little while although we all ended up dying with Alfie turning traitor.  The Maddington forces got routed although a new monster appeared in the Longhouse that was the Town Hall of Seahorn.  Desperate for help, the Mayor and his Advisor asked us (Via Speak with Dead scrolls) if we would help them if we resurrected.  Alfie and Nathane said yes, but Gwynne said no (So William made a new Rogue).  

We defeated the monster in the Longhouse (A Huge Earth Elemental), and we decided to go into the hole it created to find out what had led it to the town.  After getting precariously close to drowning (Yet with the help of Nathane's Water Breathing spell), the new group (Nathane, Mayor Ivan Ironfist, Advisor "Q", Alfie, and the Rogue [can't remember his name]) found a cavern with a Dark Naga inside.  Even though we were also ambushed by Drow, we managed to make short work of them.  Continuing on, we found an underground forged tended by Duergar.  

As we started heading towards them, two Colossal Spiders from a side passage also started heading for us, which the Rogue and Alfie began fighting.  The rest of the group headed to the Forge, unknowing of the danger the other two were in.  A Chain Lightning spell from Advisor "Q" took out a fair amount, but we had to fight the rest who had grown in size thanks to an inherent ability of the Duergar.  At the same time, the Rogue had been ensnared by the Webbing of one of the spiders and had been bitten, soon to die as a result of the strength-damaging poison.  As he was eaten, Alfie who had just killed some Duergar on his own tried to kill the spider for some of the gold the party had found earlier.  Unfortunately, he was no match.  As the Duergar fled, Nathane was also caught in the spiders Webbing, and only with the aid of Mayor Ironfist and Advisor "Q" was he able to be saved and also teleported back to Seahorn.  During the course of the fight, the Mayor had been bitten by the spider and suffered from the poison.  Nathane cured him of his poison, and for that the Mayor promoted him to High Priest of Seahorn.  That is basically it in a nutshell ^^


----------



## pucky (Nov 13, 2007)

Good synopsis there Fenril Knight.  I was glad to see that there was no talk about the mayor's parentage or the fact that the Grand Vizier was a cutthroat, behind the scenes politician who constantly reminded the Lord Mayor that his father would have done it differently.  
By the by, sorry again for using my last conscious breath to blow you to smithereens as I twisted the very laws of physics with my soon to be signature chain lightning.  In all fairness, you did try to roast me with holy fire as you and your two slower friends tried to wrest control of our wonderful town.  
You all more than made up for it as we battled in the underdark, though.  It's good that you're the new high priest so that I can keep an eye on you - errr.... I mean so that we can have lunch some time.

Thanks everyone for a great game day!  Thanks especially to Buzz for putting it all together, to Games Plus (my FLGS), and to Mark for another great adventure.  If a Dwarf Barbarian was reincarnated as a Half Elf advisor - I think he would set up shop in the lovely village of Seahorn.

Good luck and good gaming.

P.S.  I hope the Lord Mayor is willing to spend some gold on something other than the festhall.  His father would.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2007)

*Photos!*

Now available on Flickr! As usual, apologies if I'm unable to recognize someone or biff a name. Please help me out!

BTW, I'm amazed how many Josh's we have. It's Josh-tastic! We seriously need to have an all-Josh event next time. Only slightly less amazing is the Matt-erocity level.






My morning jacket... I mean, morning BW game. From left to right: Jordan (AstroCat), Dave (Nev the Deranged), Matt (Pbartender), Pete (petenik), and Matt (GreatLemur).






Gamers contemplate the King of Life in Adam's morning DitV event. From left to right: a bashful Shannon (grymhild), Josh (pvt. patterson), Brad (inundator), and Adam (Cerebral Paladin).






Some morning Supernatural action. From left to right: George (gperez1234), behind him is Natalie (Tofu_Master), Josh (Ninjacat) at the helm (and still conscious), and Michael and Wendy (Dobe and Adareth).






Tekkmage is running some BSG... and he has a plan. John (Painfully) looking at us far left, Jim (waterdhavian), Frank (Jade Fire), Doug (Tekkmage), Bob (robocad), and Donna (DMDM24).






Various bad men, obviously full of thievery. Josh (sw3333), Vincent (Redwind), Jason (Trevalon Moonleirion), Rich (rvalle), and a boy named Sue... er, Floyd (FCWesel). Chris (pucky) can be seen way inna back.






Surf... Mark, Chris (pucky), and Jay (Keel Tings).






...and turf! David (Fenril Knight), Larry (TeamsterLW), and William Ronald. In the back, you can see Floyd, probably fudging dice behind that screen.






The _Jenga_ stack from Matt's _Dread_ event. This was about halfway thorugh. By the end, we'd made 26 pulls. And by "we" I mean mostly Matt (GreatLemur), who is a freakin' Jenga commando.






No actual children were harmed in Anise's event. John (Painfully), Natalie (Tofu_Master) behind him, Anise (Orichalcum), Josh (sw3333), Donna (DMDM24), and Doug (Tekkmage). At the far right, you can see a sliver of Matt (GreatLemur), hand in pocket, other hand probably masterfully removing a _Jenga_ block. Really, he's that good.






Iridium fans learning where to stand, or something. Wendy (Adareth), Michael (Dobe), Frank (Jade Fire), Pete (petenik), Rich, (rvalle), George (gperez1234), and world-famous game-designer-who-is-not-Monte-Cook, Bill (HinterWelt).






Can you sense the creeping insanity? Floyd (FCWesel), Troy (Yort), Andrew (Shadowchef), and Jim (waterdhavian). Andrew's mom is in the foreground.






Bilateral cessation of relations. Shannon (grymhild) is once again hiding, Dave (Nev the Deranged), and the other world-famous game-designer-who-is-not-Monte-Cook, Greg (GregStolze). I'm not sure who the woman sitting in front of Shannon is.






Alternative rock. Josh (pvt. patterson), Josh (Ninjacat), Jason (Trevalon Moonleirion), and Matt (Kelleris).





A deeper darkness, though it seems pretty well-lit to me. William Ronald at far left, David (Fenril Knight), Larry (TeamsterLW), Mark ("Who's got one thumb and is going to kill your PC? Mark Clover, that's who!") at the helm, Jay (Keel Tings), and Chris (pucky) at far right.


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 14, 2007)

*snicker*

We've got a fair number of Marks spread throughout the Chicago GameDay crew, too... ..but Trev's name is Jason, not Josh. This makes me laugh, 'cuz people call me 'Jason' ALL THE TIME, have for many, many years. I've got co-workers who will swear my name is Jason... ..ah well. (And then there's Josh Dyall (sp?), and two Reids, both with the same spelling, and...)


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 14, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> *snicker*
> 
> We've got a fair number of Marks spread throughout the Chicago GameDay crew, too... ..but Trev's name is Jason, not Josh. This makes me laugh, 'cuz people call me 'Jason' ALL THE TIME, have for many, many years. I've got co-workers who will swear my name is Jason... ..ah well. (And then there's Josh Dyall (sp?), and two Reids, both with the same spelling, and...)




So you're saying I did not, in fact, ruin a motif?  Huzzah!  I was afraid I'd never be able to show my face around the philosophy department again.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> ..but Trev's name is Jason, not Josh.



DANGIT! Apologies to Jason. I made corrections above. The weird thing is that I never forget his last name and initials, "J. J. Ambrose", 'cause they flow so well.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2007)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> So you're saying I did not, in fact, ruin a motif?  Huzzah!  I was afraid I'd never be able to show my face around the philosophy department again.



Oh, I'll get you next time, pal. And your little dog, too!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 14, 2007)

buzz, The young boy in picture #11 is Andrew, I don't remember his mother's name (the woman in the picture.) They both attended the World Wide Game Day.
Tofu_master is Natasha, she also goes by Natalie.
In the last picture, Larry is the one seated closer to Mark. Hope that helps.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks, Curt! I'll update later tonight when I can check against the sign-up sheet.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2007)

Okay, updates have been made. In addition to Curt's help, Mark emailed me the names of everyone in his events. Thanks, guys!

The only mystery now is the unidentified woman in Dave's _Mutual Decision_ event.


----------



## Monte At Home (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like a great time. Sorry I couldn't make it this time around. I'm going to try to make the next one, though.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 14, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> The _Jenga_ stack from Matt's _Dread_ event. This was about halfway thorugh. By the end, we'd made 26 pulls. And by "we" I mean mostly Matt (GreatLemur), who is a freakin' Jenga commando.




What doesn't come through in this picture is that by this time Mark (Buzz), Adam (Cerebral Paladin) and Matt (GreatLemur) were having a hard time sitting down, and were loathe to come within a half foot of the table...  You'll notice that the chair behind the tower is empty -- that's the chair Adam should have been sitting in, if I'm not mistaken.  All three of them did a great job and came up with some truly excellent ideas that we simply ran with, and brought the adventure to a conclusion that I hadn't originally planned for.

Meanwhile, players from the nearby tables kept sneaking glances at the tower to see if was still standing...    

An exceptional game.  It was, undoubtedly, the most fun I've had GMing a game in a long, long time.  I'm really looking forward to running it again.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2007)

Monte At Home said:
			
		

> Looks like a great time. Sorry I couldn't make it this time around. I'm going to try to make the next one, though.



Awesome! You could maybe run the all-Josh event...


----------



## Adareth (Nov 14, 2007)

*the evidence is clear. . . .*

Hey buzz, thanks for posting (and taking) the pics!  Nice to put faces to names + EN handles. . . we've got the evidence now!  No backing or turning away.  Guess I'll have to just start my spreadsheet now to keep track. . . . <sighs deeply while launching Excel>   

If I haven't said so before, please run another BW game (or 2)--I really want to try the system and have heard good things besides the feedback from this GD.

Idea:  since the lunch time is relatively quick (if one needs to go out for it) and the idea is to try to give us time to roam the store a bit during that time, what about pooling money at the beginning of the GD morning and placing an order for a bunch of pizza or sandwiches for those wanting to participate?  Curt--stop me if that's against store policy and I'll respectfully withdraw the idea


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2007)

Adareth said:
			
		

> If I haven't said so before, please run another BW game (or 2)--I really want to try the system and have heard good things besides the feedback from this GD.



Oh, there'll be plenty more BW at upcoming Gamedays. I freaking love BW.  



			
				Adareth said:
			
		

> Idea:  since the lunch time is relatively quick (if one needs to go out for it) and the idea is to try to give us time to roam the store a bit during that time, what about pooling money at the beginning of the GD morning and placing an order for a bunch of pizza or sandwiches for those wanting to participate?  Curt--stop me if that's against store policy and I'll respectfully withdraw the idea



I think we brought up this idea a year or two ago. IIRC, the issues were a) wrangling the money (money always complicates things), and 2) the food clean-up issue. Previous Gamedays actually featured attendee-brought food, and it would always get really messy. Not to mention, it does cut into Games Plus' snack sales.

We could simply shorten the morning slot by thirty minutes and add it to lunch. The morning slot is already five hours; only Rob has trouble fitting an event into that time frame.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 14, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> The morning slot is already five hours; only Rob has trouble fitting an event into that time frame.



Which is why I usually run in the afternoon...so that I have until "cattle-prod time" to finish up...


----------



## Yort (Nov 15, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Which is why I usually run in the afternoon...so that I have until "cattle-prod time" to finish up...




See, that's why I always _start_ my games with "cattle-prod time". Gets it out of the way early and separates the whiners from the die-hard gamers.

A late word of thanks to the two and a half men in my afternoon game, thanks for dancing in my Cthulhu-based dreams for a bit. And remember Andrew, studies show that 9 times out of 10, automatically shooting whatever is behind door number 1 is a good thing to do in Cthulhu land. Well done.

Thanks to Buzz, Curt, and my fellow GMs for giving me something else to do on a Saturday other than watch my beloved Buckeyes fall to some Division III school...  

See you all at the next Gameday!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 15, 2007)

On pooling money and ordering in some lunch, there are some organization and logistic problems, but people are always eating in the game room.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 15, 2007)

Yort said:
			
		

> Thanks to Buzz, Curt, and my fellow GMs for giving me something else to do on a Saturday other than watch my beloved Buckeyes fall to some Division III school...
> 
> See you all at the next Gameday!





*Nelson laugh*  OSU lost.


......


Hey, waitaminute....we're not Div III!     


I-L-L-....


----------

